# errinerung an alte zeiten



## dermitdemda (5. Januar 2009)

Vor ein paar wochen hab ich einen fred mitverfolgt (ich weiss nich mehr genau worums ging^^) naja auf jeden fall fragte der user nach irgendetwas und wurde sofort aufs übelste beleidigt n00b,spast,arschloch war da noch sanft die leute die sowas sagten zogen dann auch gleich mal über leute her die sie nach gold 
oder nach einem run durch eine ini gefragt hatten... ich hab dann gedacht es gibt bis auf ein paar ausnamen nur a*schlöcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in wow also will ich euch mal dran erinnern ihr wart auch mal n00bs :also wenn ihr welchen begegnet:
denkt an den beginn von wow wo dutzende leute versuchten wachen anzuschreiben und ein paar waren sogar neidisch weil sie dachten das wären auch spieler
denkt daran wie es war als ihr das erste mal in einer ini wart und das würfelsystem nich geblickt habt
denkt daran wie ihr in den bgs von schurken zermatscht wurdet 
denkt daran wie ihr in durotar die ersten eber abgestochen habt
denkt daran wie ihr in mc tagelang rumgewiped seid 
denkt daran wie ihr ewig geld für eure mounts gefarmt habt
denkt daran wieihr zum ersten mal das höchstlevel ereicht habt
denkt daran wie ihr euch gefreut habt als ihr euren char erstellt habt
denkt daran wie... wie schön die zeit war in der ihr noch n00bs wart !!!dumm aber gllücklich könnte man sagen...

wollt ihr das den andern versauen ?wollt ihr das sie die lust an wow verlieren bevor sie das erste mal über ihr erhaltenes mount jubeln? wollt ihr das?

jetzt sagen manche bestimmt wenn ich ihnen kein gold leih versaut ihnen das bestimmt nicht die lust an wow...da habt ihr schon recht aber:


stellt euch mal vor :
du fängst neu mit wow an levelt deinen schurken auf level 13, und entdeckst zum ersten mal die lfg funktion...
voller neugier probierst du sie gleich mal aus .ein freund hat dich schon aufgeklärt was eine ini ist, also hockst du voller vorfreude vor deinem pc und reibst dir die hände...
du wirst prompt eingeladen,und fröhlich im gruppenchat bergrüsst.sie porten auch gleich und ab in die ini...
ein brauner riesenwurm den du angeklickt hast rollt auf dich zu und trifft dich mit einer dicken zahl für 27.
du beginnst mit deinen +wille und +int  kolben auf ihn einzukloppen!
der tank stiehlt dir im letzten augenblick bevor du kratzt die aggro,und die truppe nuked ihn noch voll down.
 es dropt ein grünes schild des wals mit 234 rüstung du weisst schon das du schilde nicht brauchen kannst!
 drückst also auf bedarf weil du ja dann weiterhin bedürftig bist<--- ist doch logisch(und die würfel dir sympathiescher erscheinen als ein geldgeiler typ) und nicht gierig der schammie macht auch need.
 aber du würfelst höher und bekommst zu deinem erstaunen das schild zugeteilt ?! plötzlich schreit eine stimme:
 xxxx(<--dein ingame name) was machst du für einen scheiss du a*schgef***ter h***nsohn 
prompt wirst aus der gruppe gekickt,und noch eine halbe stunde zugeflamed als n00b bezeichnet und aufs übelste beschimpft... 
du denkst das war halt ein trottel und levelst weiter auf level 30 fragst du dann einen untoten, mit zwei grünen halbsicheln die von blitzen umrahmt sind,in einer gilde xxxx(<---unsympathische gilde deines servers die illidan und kj umgenietet hat (es muss kein pro gamer sein aber ihr sagt ja alle immer das casuals nix aufm castenhaben)) nach etwas gold...
der tickt aus beschimpft dich als scheiss loser und sagt ohne dich wäre wow besser da hast du plötzlich keine lust mehr und fängst an sch**ss spiele wie gothic 3 oder guild wars zu spielen...


 und wollen wir das die guild wars community wächst ??^^ NEIN also seid immer nett zu n00bs und nehmt sie nicht allzu hart ran und :

[color="#00008 0"]
denk  dran wie du als kleiner mage/hexer/krieger/schurke/hunter/pally/schammy/priest deine/n heldenhafter stoss/göttliche pein oder was auch immer in durotar/mulgore/wald von elwynn und so weiter auf kleine wölfe eingeprügelt hast und gedacht hast das das mit der zeit auf die e*er geht...


PS: das soll kein flame fred sein ich will einfach nur an eure vernunft appelieren !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ach und falls ihr rechtschreibfehler findet sagt sie mir das ich in die nächste kirche rennen kann und den rosenkranz beten damit gott mich verschont...



also hf mit meiner errinerungsstunde


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Du hast recht. Es war in WoW schön als ich ein "noob" war. Ich habe gehoft das das gefühl mit Wotlk wieder kommt.
Es war nicht so.

Aber du must auch zugeben, mache Leute die man ingame trift, ob Highlevel oder Lowlevel, sind einfach Idioten mit denen mann icht redne will^^

PS: Als Linsenträgerin seh ich bei dem Rot fast nur nen großen Roten kasten und muss meine verhasste Brille dazunehmen


----------



## le-chuck (5. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern und ich muss sagen: Ich misse die Zeit ein wenig. "Rumgimpen" war der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t: Verständnis sollte man mitbringen, alles andere ist ein Armutszeugnis ..


----------



## dermitdemda (5. Januar 2009)

das stimmt schon aber ich mein egal wohin man geht sei es  in einen club einen zoo ein theater eine uni überall sind idioten die gibt es immer und überall


----------



## Crash_hunter (5. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> ach und falls ihr rechtschreibfehler findet sagt sie mir das ich in die nächste kirche rennen kann und den rosenkranz beten damit gott mich verschont...


und dieser satz hat dich bei mir unsympatisch gemacht... 

na ja stimme dir aber zu... Aber bitte, wer mit lvl 70 noch immer nicht die grundlagen des Spieles beherrscht nun ja.. dazusag ich einfach mal nix


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Grün ist viel besser, danke^^


----------



## Cløudestrife (5. Januar 2009)

hast recht die leute reagieren über und neulinge habens bei den gesalzenen preisen im AH mehr als nur schwer. nur leider fürchte ich, die leute die den tread hier bräuchten schauen sich den nicht an :-(
aber sehr lobenswerte idee es mal ordentlich zu verfassen.
kleiner einwurf : wenn ich auf meinem server in ner stadt ankomme ist im /2 das erste was ich lese ein flame, ists auf euren servern auch so, ich mein das kanns ja nicht sein, dass im handelschat mehr geflamet, als gehandelt wird


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

nein, auf meinem Server ists super. Ist aber ein englisher :/


----------



## dermitdemda (5. Januar 2009)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> kleiner einwurf : wenn ich auf meinem server in ner stadt ankomme ist im /2 das erste was ich lese ein flame, ists auf euren servern auch so, ich mein das kanns ja nicht sein, dass im handelschat mehr geflamet, als gehandelt wird



also bei uns auf kel'thuzad is das nich so extrem


----------



## dermitdemda (5. Januar 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> und dieser satz hat dich bei mir unsympatisch gemacht...


und dieser satzt hat dich bei mir unsympathisch gemacht*haha*
naja musste ja sehr erzkatholisch sein um nich einmal ein bischen spass zu verstehn...mein gott die welt geht nich unter nur weil jm eine humorvolle anspielung auf deinen glauben gemacht hat

uh f**k ein doppelpost


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> und dieser satzt hat dich bei mir unsympathisch gemacht*haha*
> naja musste ja sehr erzkatholisch sein um nich einmal ein bischen spass zu verstehn...mein gott die welt geht nich unter nur weil jm eine humorvolle anspielung auf deinen glauben gemacht hat


Nein, er meint, das es ein Satz war in der art von "Wer fehler findet kann sie behalten". Mit Religion hat das nix zu tun^^


----------



## Ollumschmollum (5. Januar 2009)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> hast recht die leute reagieren über und neulinge habens bei den gesalzenen preisen im AH mehr als nur schwer. nur leider fürchte ich, die leute die den tread hier bräuchten schauen sich den nicht an :-(
> aber sehr lobenswerte idee es mal ordentlich zu verfassen.
> kleiner einwurf : wenn ich auf meinem server in ner stadt ankomme ist im /2 das erste was ich lese ein flame, ists auf euren servern auch so, ich mein das kanns ja nicht sein, dass im handelschat mehr geflamet, als gehandelt wird




Also auf dem Server wo ich bin (Dethectus) wird im Handelschat(/2) sogut wie nie geflamt, es wird meist nur gehandelt, wobei ich erst Level 40 bin, kann es also nur sagen, wie es in den letzten 2Wochen war.


----------



## Noriná (5. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich auch noch dran erinnern als ich das erste mal in Kara war und als Grünequippter Deff-Tank den MT2 gespielt hab. Ich hab so ziehmlich alles bekommen (es war ein Markenrun) und war danach halb epic equippt. Ih hab mich natürlich riesig gefreut das der nette Gruppenleader mich mitgenommen hat das ich mich gleich mehrfach bedankt hab.

1-2 Monate war ich vull Epic und hab in jedem Kara Markenrun (Kurz vor wotlk als Kara eh einfacher als DM war) 1-3 Grünequippte "Noobs" mitgenommen, weil ich mich noch genau daran erinnern konnte wie ich mich gefreut hab als mich jmd trotz keinem einzigen Epic teil mit nach Kara genommen hat.

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!!


----------



## Chirogue (5. Januar 2009)

sehr netter thread...
kann dir nur zustimmen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (5. Januar 2009)

nu ja ich  erinnere mich noch dran wie ich mein 60% mount  mit  damals lvl 40 hart   erarbeitet habe  und dan bin ich  stundenlang druch kalimdor geritten XD *schnief*  das waren noch zeiten  ich weis auch wo ich ma um  gold bei höeren spielren gebeten hab  manchma gaben sie mir so 1-2g  heut  steh ich mit meine  full t7,5 eqipten hunter in og rum und wen mich ein lowie fragt ob er  bissl g ham will dan geb ich des  weil  ich hab mich auch  gefreut wie sua akls es bei kir damals geklapt hat ^^^^^^

 die leute dürfen auch net vergessen das diese  (progamer ) gilden die scho alles gelegt haben acuh ma klein angefangen haben und auch von vieles keine ahnung hatten  so wars bei jedem   ich find den thread  ziemlich gut danke fürs reinstellen da könenn einiege noch was lernen


----------



## Crash_hunter (5. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> und dieser satzt hat dich bei mir unsympathisch gemacht*haha*
> naja musste ja sehr erzkatholisch sein um nich einmal ein bischen spass zu verstehn...mein gott die welt geht nich unter nur weil jm eine humorvolle anspielung auf deinen glauben gemacht hat
> 
> uh f**k ein doppelpost


bin kein katholik... (das mit dem Papst ist mir nicht so gehauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber scherze über gott, nun ja nicht so meine sache...

Um kein flame wegen offtopic zu bekommen:

Ich habe das oben beschriebene Phänomen ansich noch nie miterlebt... hmm höre das immer nur aus Geschichten. Mich hat noch keiner zugeflamt ingame und ich meinerseits habe das auch noch net gemacht. hmm na ja ich wünsche mir das Noobseingefühl wieder zurück^^


----------



## Nania (5. Januar 2009)

Du hast vollkommen Recht. 
Als ich damals angefangen habe, waren viele meiner RL - Freunde auch schon 60, so dass ich immer Leute hatte, die ich ansprechen konnte, wenn ich eine Frage hatte - und der mich auf das Gier/Bedarf System aufmerksam machte. Ich weiß, dass viele Anfänger dieses "Glück" in der Form nicht hatten und haben, deren Freunde nicht greifbar sind, und so weiter und so fort. Diesen Leuten versuche ich die Dinge mit Verständnis zu erklären. Leute, die mich um Geld anbetteln, mache ich darauf aufmerksam, wie schnell man 50 silber farmen kann. 

deshalb finde ich den Aufruf des TE ganz richtig. Alle sollten sich an ihren Anfang erinnern und dann überlegen, wie sie jemanden nennen, der (wenn auch nicht immer höflich) nach etwas fragt.


----------



## Brainfreeze (5. Januar 2009)

Hai,
Ich erinner mich noch als ich damals mit der Sauserklinge und Totem des Gegenschlags durch die Gegend gehüpft bin ^^. Als Magier! *g*
Bis mir wer erklärt hat dass mir Meleewerte nix bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei uns hält es sich mit dem Geflame in Grenzen, ein paar Idioten gibts leider immer. :/

mfg Brainfreeze


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mein 60% Moutn bekommen wie ich mit 39 (War damals noch ab 40 und für 100 Gold) Den Stab des Jordan gedroptp habe udn Sauteur verkaufen konnte =D War das erste Epic das ich in händen hielt ^^

Lange rede kurzer sinn; Das ist eigentlic hder Grudn warum ich kei NGeld schecnke, weil ic hauch nei gefragt habe...


----------



## Tabulon (5. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hab mein 60% Moutn bekommen wie ich mit 39 (War damals noch ab 40 und für 100 Gold) Den Stab des Jordan gedroptp habe udn Sauteur verkaufen konnte =D War das erste Epic das ich in händen hielt ^^
> 
> Lange rede kurzer sinn; Das ist eigentlic hder Grudn warum ich kei NGeld schecnke, weil ic hauch nei gefragt habe...



Man kann den Stab des Jordan verkaufen?!
Hab ich irgendwas verpasst -_-?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Man kann den Stab des Jordan verkaufen?!
> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst -_-?


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=873

wird beim anlegen gebunden...
anscheinend haste was verpasst.


----------



## Faimith (5. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss noch... das waren lustige Zeiten xD

Zum Glück hat man mich ab lvl 15 einmal richtig aufgeklärt....

Nunja, wenn man nen Noob trifft, einfach mal helfen.. wenn er es nach dem 3ten mal immernoch nicht kapiert, nicht ausrasten, aber missachten läge schon drin *gg*.

Manche stellen sich einfach zu dumm.. andere sind ganz Freundlich, und oft machen einige Neulinge Luftsprünge, wenn man sie das erstemal durch Dm zieht..

Hihi


MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=873
> 
> wird beim anlegen gebunden...
> anscheinend haste was verpasst.


Genau der ist es. Von nem Affen gedroppt^^


----------



## Tabulon (5. Januar 2009)

endlich ma ne gute möglichkeit das erste mount zu finanzieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (5. Januar 2009)

Noriná schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch noch dran erinnern als ich das erste mal in Kara war und als Grünequippter Deff-Tank den MT2 gespielt hab. Ich hab so ziehmlich alles bekommen (es war ein Markenrun) und war danach halb epic equippt. Ih hab mich natürlich riesig gefreut das der nette Gruppenleader mich mitgenommen hat das ich mich gleich mehrfach bedankt hab.
> 
> 1-2 Monate war ich vull Epic und hab in jedem Kara Markenrun (Kurz vor wotlk als Kara eh einfacher als DM war) 1-3 Grünequippte "Noobs" mitgenommen, weil ich mich noch genau daran erinnern konnte wie ich mich gefreut hab als mich jmd trotz keinem einzigen Epic teil mit nach Kara genommen hat.
> 
> PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!!



So wars bei mir auch. War erst kürzlich 70, was heros waren wusste ich net (wusste net mal das es sowas gibt^^), grün und blau equipt und wollte nach Kara. Bei jeder Gruppe wurde ich nur ausgelacht und gekickt, keiner wollt mich dabei haben.  Ein paar Tage später wurde ich auch von jemandem eingeladen und als ich ihm sagte das ich noch net drin war und kein gutes equip deswegen hab sagte er nur Wo willst du es denn sonst herbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab mich riesig gefreut, es hatte alles gut und wipefrei geklappt und ich war mit epischem equip nach Hauese gegangen


----------



## Nekramcruun (5. Januar 2009)

ja bisschen spass hat das als noob auch gemacht aber ging so....zum einen war alles so neu und interessant zum anderen hat das aber auch genervt daß ich überhaupt nicht wusste was ich machen muss.war dann schon ganz schön als ich wusste was ich machen muss um mal weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> endlich ma ne gute möglichkeit das erste mount zu finanzieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Droppt mit 0.Irgendwas^^ Hab da so ne affensehen gefarmt die damals noch ne so scheiß Droppchanez hatte, das ich 2 Stunden an der Quest gesessen bin


----------



## dermitdemda (5. Januar 2009)

bei mir war das damals so um 1 uhr nach einer stunde wow zocken überhaupt hab ich ne level 60 oder so wache ^^gesehn ich bin ausgeraastet und hab rumgeschrien solche freaks und damals als ich von tanaris zu fuss nach dorf der bluthufe gelaufen bin um mein mount zu kaufn dann hab ich erst bemerkt das das mount 9gold und reiten 90 oder so gekostet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man kann sich vorstellen wies mir dannach ging genauso wie ich dann voller vorfreude aufs erste addon durchs portal gelaufn bin und versucht hab den rand zu erkunden... bin runtergefallen und dachte ich hätte meinen char jezz verloren...
ich hatte tränen in den augen als ich in nagrand mein einziges t3 teil austauschen musste 
ich dachte mit wotlk kommt wieder das kalimdor *feeling* zurück aber nix da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich finds auf jeden fall toll das mein fred so bekannt geworden ist und nehmt euch das zu herzen was ich gesagt hab!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (5. Januar 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> So wars bei mir auch. War erst kürzlich 70, was heros waren wusste ich net (wusste net mal das es sowas gibt^^), grün und blau equipt und wollte nach Kara. Bei jeder Gruppe wurde ich nur ausgelacht und gekickt, keiner wollt mich dabei haben.  Ein paar Tage später wurde ich auch von jemandem eingeladen und als ich ihm sagte das ich noch net drin war und kein gutes equip deswegen hab sagte er nur Wo willst du es denn sonst herbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja freut mich für dich schade daß es nicht öfter so ist


----------



## Nania (5. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß kann man


----------



## Wilbur90 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß noch als ich damals angefangen habe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Orc Krieger .. name ---> Benorc .. ok  das is schon hart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( ich heiße benni ^^ ) naja egal.
Als ich dann irgendwann mal level 10 war und vor Og stand .. das war einfach nur Hammer . Ich habe mich riesig gefreut . 
Vor Og haben einige Leute Duelle gemacht  und da war dann auch ein Hunter naja .. ich fand das total "cool"  er mit seinem Begleiter  usw usw ..
Als ich dann in Og war  habe ich mir sofort einen Bogen geholt  und meine Tasche  mit Pfeilen gefüllt . Als ich dann wieder vor og war habe ich ca  30 min. lang nichts anderes gemacht als mit dem Bogen wie wild rumgeschossen ^^ .... naja .. Nach einiger Zeit kamen dann ein paar Spieler vorbei und lachten mich die ganze Zeit aus  (was ich ja nun auch verstehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^) 
Naja jedenfalls hatte ich danach echt keine Lust mehr gehabt  und habe erstmal wieder aufgehört  mit WoW.  Tjoa und 1 Jahr später habe ich wieder angefangen mit ein paar Freunden und so entstand mein erster 70  und nein es war wieder kein Hunter ^^ sondern ein Mage .
Wenn mich manchmal Leute anschreiben ob ich etwas Gold habe oder so dann gebe ich ihnen meistens auch 1-2g . Aber wenn dann Leute kommen und einen auf  /target  /Handeln  /s gib mal Gold her!! machen naja dann gehe ich auch einfach weiter. Ohne bitte und danke geht nich viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> ich dachte mit wotlk kommt wieder das kalimdor *feeling* zurück aber nix da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


JA! Genau das mein ich. Die alten gebiete hatte nIrgendwas...besonderes. Auch im hohel LEvel noch, als nicht mehr alles neu war. Und auch die Quest jetzt...Ich vermisse es 20 Eber zu killen, oder Irgend ein Krodkodil zu legen weil der Goblin neue Stiefel will. Jz ist alles so gezwungen episch. "Du musst die Welt retten!". Ich hab das gefühl, von 10 Quests wollen mir 3 genau das sagen.


----------



## dermitdemda (5. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> JA! Genau das mein ich. Die alten gebiete hatte nIrgendwas...besonderes. Auch im hohel LEvel noch, als nicht mehr alles neu war. Und auch die Quest jetzt...Ich vermisse es 20 Eber zu killen, oder Irgend ein Krodkodil zu legen weil der Goblin neue Stiefel will. Jz ist alles so gezwungen episch. "Du musst die Welt retten!". Ich hab das gefühl, von 10 Quests wollen mir 3 genau das sagen.


damals als man noch zu den wachen aufschaun konnte man hatte IMMER stetig ein ziel vor augen ab und zu stand man einfach so 1h da und hat sich die landschaft und die questtexte angeschaut hat oder damals als die drachenlady dann endlich umkippte ... WIE ich gequiekt hatte ... ab naxxramas wurde alles so hingerotzt die landschaften waren zwar interesanter aber in ihnen steckte keine liebe dannach war alles so kalt ... und lieblos hingeschmotzt dann auf level 70 kamen die manga-style waffen nix mehr mit wc3 style dannach kamen die daillies pro q 10-20 g für das wo man in vanilla wow wochenlang gefarmt hat kam in 2 tagen in die tasche mein persöhnliches lieblingsgebiet war tausend nadeln ...*schwärm* mein absoluter lieblings ort ist die karawane in mulgore
ich hoffe das es wieder schwerer durchdachter pvelastiger und schöner un-... einfach BESSER wird


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Mir macht WoW schon noch Spaß, aber es ist nicht mehr so fantastisch wie früher. 
HOffen wir das PvP besser wird. PvE hab ich keine Zeit mehr für


----------



## heinzchen348 (5. Januar 2009)

hm joa ich finds auch voll mies damals grade lvl 40 und dann so schnell wie möglich ruhestein und ab nach exodar reiten hab mich voll gefreut und bin durch  die gegend gerannt
ich hab aber ne idee warum das feeling nicht zurück gekommen is -genau das hoffte ich nämlich auch- weil man alles viel professioneller macht damals man hat so ins questlog geguckt so die quest is doof die mahc ich jetzt nicht ohh das hört sich toll an ja das mach ich heute mahct mans ja systematisch von obene nahc unten ich find auch das im lauife der zeit das ffeling verloren gegaangen ist gester erst ein serverbekannter vz postet seine hasen und alle fangen an rum zu flamen
: ÖHH mit meinem dk hab ich dich aj noch nicht auf igno ohh 
ich finde sowas nervt und sollte eher als spam geöten weil das is ja der sinn des spiels lvl handeln comuniti aber so is das alles mist die leute nehmens zu ernst


----------



## Tabulon (5. Januar 2009)

Mein lieblingsort: Wegkreuz!!
Brachland, ne schönere Landschaft gibt es nicht, die richtig nach Kalimdor und dem schweiß hunderter lvler riecht!
Meine absolute hasslandschaft... Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, die quests finde ich einfach kacke, die Landschaft is total beschissen und das pvp dort treibt dich auch zur Weisglut...


----------



## Tamîkus (6. Januar 2009)

wo du ma die gebiet erwähnst es gibt kein gebiet in wow das mich so angezogen hat wie Mulgore  ich habda mit meinem hunter  tauren angefangen und bis jetzt hab ich kein ( für mich ) schöneres gebiet gefunden eswär schön  das blizz ma etwas in kalimdor still bringen würde es mahct auch einfach noch spass die alten innis zu clearn meine lieblings innis waren shco immer düsterbruch und stratholem wegen dem ganzen inni design und grösse da war iche hct beindruckt aber sowas findet man kaum mehr in bc oder wotlk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 es wär geil wieder von vorn anfangen zu könen um ein noob zu sein ^^ aber da müste ich mein gedächnis  verlieren XDD

  habt spass am spiel Gruß


Tamîkus von blackmoore


----------



## Kurta (6. Januar 2009)

Finde auch zum teil das wenn welche fragen wo der und der NPC stehen , total dumme und hirnlose antworten bekommen was meiner meinugn nach einfach nur kindisch ist und total hirnverbrannt ist.
Wenn man schon fragt , sollte man auch eine vernünftige antwort bekommen , denn stellt euch mal vor einer erinnert sich an euch und der ist der Leader eines Arthas raids und will euch deshalb net mitnehmen *gg* wäre schon ärgerlich was???.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (6. Januar 2009)

Die Zeit als Noob ist die beste Zeit in WoW..
Wie gern hätte ich nochmal das Gefühl mich zu freuen als ich den lvl 4 erreicht habe..


----------



## 8-) (6. Januar 2009)

also ich will hier ja nur mal erwähnen dass ich persönlich guild wars ziemlich cool finde^^


----------



## Lurgg (6. Januar 2009)

wuhuu ein sinnvoller thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für den denkanstoß, ich werd mir den link speichern und jedesmal wenn ich wieder mit leuten zu tun habe, die newbies zusammen kacken werd ich diesen link rausholen und posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (6. Januar 2009)

Hin oder her, du wirst wahrscheinlich trotzdem weiterspielen.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (6. Januar 2009)

Meine Ersten Minuten in der Beta kommen mir voraugen...

Was ist das?? *test* Wow cool, hey was ist das den GEIL.

Was lvl 2 Super...
Man das waren zeiten lange ist's her und es wird auch leider nie wieder so sein...

Die ersten Schritte mit meinem Schamanen Sucht pur weiter zu machen weiter zu kommen. Hey in der Beta wuste ich nichtmal das es über Mulgore rausgeht xD
Dann kam auch schon die Brennende Legion ich fand es einfach nur geil wie die Großen vom Server die Mobs angegriffen haben und man als N00B einfach mitgemacht hat und sogar spaß hatte obwohl man gestorben ist.

*in alten Zeiten schwelg*


----------



## BulletformyValentine (6. Januar 2009)

also du hast großteils recht mit dem was du da sagst.
allerdings regt es echt auf wenn einen jemand nach gold fragt
ich hab ja schließlich auch lange für mein mount gefarmt
und bin nicht in if vor der bank gestanden und hab 
leute angebettelt allerdings flame ich niemanden sondern
ignoriere diese schnorrer einfach


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Achja wie ich das noch weis, auf lvl 1-10 kann man ja auch mit zauberern hin und wieder mitm schwert oderso aufn mob haun xD, also ich zum ersten mal in dm beim van kleef dropt das schwert ich bedarf mit meim mage und habs bekommen^^ ich bin voll am jubeln und werd gekickt hab aber keine ahnung warum xDDDDDDDDD Hatte als magier sonen mit schwert hackenden typen der hin und wieder mal ein feuerball schiesst in gedanken, drum musst ich des schwert haben mir hat ja keiner gesagt das mages kein +stärke un +bewe brauchen xD das weis man als lowlvl  noob numal nicht, also habt ein Herz für noooooobs D hab ich au ^^


----------



## Fumacilla (6. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem würfeln habe ich damal auch nich so verstanden... bin aber mit BC eingestiegen (kurz nach release) und wurde eigentlich nie wirklich geflamed, wenn ich nachfragen musste. 

Wichtig ist eben dass man fragt! Und wenn man flamed, dann freundlich aber bestimmend! 

Wie im Job auch!

Würfelt in der HDW oder Krypta mir nen Druide nen Schild oder sonstiges weg, frage ich nett: 

WARUM VERDAMMTE HACKE NOCHMA, WÜRFELST DU VERKAKTER SPASST AUF MEIN IMBA ROXXOR SCHILD, WELCHES ICH INNERHALB DER NÄCHSTEN 2 LEVEL WIEDER AUSTAUSCHEN KANN UND DAMIT UUUUUUNMENGEN GELD VERDIENT HÄTTE??? LOS KIK DEN VOLLPFOSTEN AUS DER GRUPPE!!!

/ironie off

Ihr wisst auf was ich hinaus will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war immer freundlich und werde es immer bleiben, solange es mir mein Geduldsfaden erlaubt :>


----------



## puremorgi (6. Januar 2009)

Jaa, wenn man jetzt zurueck denkt, herrlich.

Ich dachte wenn ich links und rechts lauf, trifft mich der mob nicht, Mit lvl12 zufaellig auf die taste N gekommen, und die talentbaeume entdeckt. Voller ehrfurcht auf den zeppelin in tirisfal glades und schwupp, orgrimmar. Hatte alles g was ich hatte (bissel startgeld von bekannten) ins ah gesteckt, und mich dann gewundert wo die scheisse hin is, weil ich kein item bekam im ah. Das "Need & Greed" problem hatte ich auch, wollte ja nicht gierig wirken ;P

Jetzt is alles anders, und wenn mich wer ueber meine klassen fragt, antworte ich ihm auch, aber gold kann man sich auch selbst erwirtschaften, tipps gibts aber wenn man nett is.


----------



## Gromer (6. Januar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Und ich dachte nur mein Opa meint dass  früher alles besser gewesen wäre T.T




Gemeldet !!! (Hat nix mit Thema zutun)







Back to topic :


Ja was war das schön damals , mein erster Schritt im Tal der Prüfungen als Troll Schurke ! Frage von mir in /1 Wo finde ich diesen Skorpion ? " Als Antwort der läuft irgendwo in Ogrimmar rum " Den rest könnt ihr euch denken ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich ziehe jetzt 1 80 er und 3 Siebziger weiter meine schlüsse draus das das leben in Classic wow viel schöner war . Das erste Mount der erste GoldTaler im Beutel !! ACH jjjaaaaa *schwärm*


----------



## Schlaubel (6. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> denkt daran wie... wie schön die zeit war in der ihr noch n00bs wart !!!dumm aber gllücklich könnte man sagen...





/sign /sign /sign


ich weiß noch wie ich mit hexer durch die gegend gerannt bin und ich mich auf lvl 18? ka gefreut hab weils beim händler neue stoffrüstung gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syvius (6. Januar 2009)

Jaja die alten Zeiten...

Bin mit meinem Schurken durch Teldrassil oder wie das heißt gelaufen und ich fand das voll geil, vorallem als ich das erste mal in Darnassus war.

Hatte etwas Gold bekommen und mir diese Eule vor Darnassus als Haustier geholt, weil ich dachte, es wäre cool -.-

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

Ich hatte auch Noob-zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Syvius schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Noob-zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ECHT ?! O_O wer nicht ^.^


----------



## Syvius (6. Januar 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> ECHT ?! O_O wer nicht ^.^




So meinte ich das natürlich nicht. -.-

Sry wenns falsch angekommen ist, wollte nur sagen, dass JEDER Noob-Zeiten hat, der eine mehr, der andere vllt. weniger wenn ihm Freunde etc. alles erklären.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

jo is echt schwer so als nuP, vorallem hatte ich mit wow angefangen, und konnte net schnell mit der tastatur schreiben, ich am tasten suchen i-c-h g-e-h-e m(wo is das a jetz verdammt?!?!)a-l   in der zeit kam in der grp schon 4 mal die frage ob ich afk sei ^.^
auf lvl 20 konnt ich dann schon etwas schneller schreiben, und nach 3 jahren wow schreib ich wie der wiiiind^^


----------



## Kildran (6. Januar 2009)

er hat schon recht iwie fand die alten zeiten auch besser als ich noch nichts wusste und mit meinem ersten charakter und ein paar rl friends kodo´s gejagt habe 

aber richtig gecheckt habe ich das game ehrlichgesagt erst mit 70 und jezz ..........wo ich über jeden scheiße bescheid weiß und nen groteil des games gesehen hatte ..........machts iwie keinen spaß mehr also sollte man die lowies vor wissen schützen ^^ nur so machts spaß 

weil was will ich bitte in einer fantasiewelt wenn ich nix zum entdecken habe ? 
da kann ich direkt im rl im meinem zimmer im kreis gucken


----------



## Maine- (6. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Man kann den Stab des Jordan verkaufen?!
> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst -_-?




Stab des Jordan

ja hast was verpasst


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Jo als low lvl nup wars noch lustig ui jetz bin ich schon lvl 5, in der anleitung stand (die man natürlich in der bahn vom media markt zurück nachhaus gelesen hat)das man auf lvl 5 ins nöchste gebiet laufen soll, dann mit groooßer spannung loslaufen um zu schaun wo das gasthaus des lööwen(oderso) ist, auf 70 entdeckt man nimma mhm, ich soll zum gasthaus des rochens (ausgedacht) mobmap raus und wirt suchen xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Un ich wollt immer son reittier, und als ich dann eins hatte war ich immer auf die neidisch die son cooles reittier mit panzerung hatten


----------



## Birk (6. Januar 2009)

Ach.. das waren noch Zeiten.. wo ich mit meinem kleinen Orckrieger Eber und Skorpione verhaut habe ohne die Quests dafür anzunehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe damals überhaupt nicht gewusst was Quests sind.. ich habe nur Rufezeichen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eines Tages (ich glaube da war ich Level 6) habe ich Bekanntschaft mit einem Ally gemacht der einen Hordentwink gespielt hat, und er hat mich dann auch überredet zur Allianz zu wechseln (der ich bis heute treu bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  Auf der Allianzseite mit meinem Nachtelfkrieger (der bis heute mein Main ist) bin ich dann das erste mal auf die Idee gekommen zu questen, nach dem freundlichen Hinweis von meinem neu gewonnenen Freund.. die erste Quest.. die ersten Belohngen... das Entdecken neuer Orte...  das VERLANGEN endlich zu reiten.. (später) der erste Ritt... usw

Ich hatte gehofft dass ich mich mit Wotlk vielleicht noch einmal so fühlen werde.. aber.. ich schätze das Gefühl hat sich sterben gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ach.. das waren noch Zeiten.. wo ich mit meinem kleinen Orckrieger Eber und Skorpione verhaut habe ohne die Quests dafür anzunehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wirst du nie wieder erleben, ausser du probierst ein andres onlinespiel aus dann ists für 10 minuten wieder wie damals xD


----------



## etmundi (6. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> Vor ein paar wochen hab ich einen fred mitverfolgt (ich weiss nich mehr genau worums ging^^) naja auf jeden fall fragte
> denkt daran wie es war als ihr das erste mal in einer ini wart und das würfelsystem nich geblickt habt





Damals gab es aber nur /random

nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Ansonsten : DH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Stichwort Sozialkompetenz:
Als Gildenleiter und/oder -offizier sollte man es als seine Pflicht ansehen, seine Gildenmitglieder ein Bisschen zu erziehen.
Als Gruppenleiter oder Raidleiter sollte man es ebenfalls als seine Pflicht ansehen, seine Gruppen- / Raidmitglieder ein Bisschen zu erziehen.
Wenn sich jemand nicht beherrschen kann weist man ihn freundlich, aber diskret auf seinen Fehler hin. Wiederholt er seinen Fehler, schmeisst man ihn raus. Es gibt die einen Leute, die erst dazu lernen, wenn sie irgendwo rausgeschmissen werden und die andern Leute, dies leider gar nie lernen. Diese kann man leider auch nicht erziehen, aber so hat man wenigstens schneller Ersatz gefunden.

Und hierbei spielt es keine Rolle ob Ihr über 80, 40 oder 12 Jahre Lebenserfahrung verfügt. Höflichkeit und Anstand gehören einfach zum Spiel dazu, sonst machts bald keinen Spass mehr. Drum weist die Leute zurecht wenn sie sich daneben benehmen.

Das ist meine Meinung und die wird von mir auch recht erfolgreich angewendet.
Übrigens kann man auch mal nen Streit schlichten, in dem man sagt: "So jetzt reichts, schraubt mal nen Gang runter und beruhigt Euch, wir sind schliesslich hier, um Spass zu haben." Da kann man recht schnell ne Eskalation vermeiden (und das ingame, sowie auch im RL).


----------



## Schnabbel (6. Januar 2009)

Wie einige zum Teil zusammengefaltet werden, weil sie ne einfache Anfängerfrage stellen, ist echt schon nicht mehr nett.
Von 20 Antworten auf die Frage, sind mindestens 18 Flames.
Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum einige auf Lvl 60+ ihre Klasse nicht zu spielen wissen, weil sie sich einfach nicht mehr trauen zu fragen, weil es eh nur dumme Antworten hagelt.
Es ist doch mittlerweile schon in der DM Vorraussetzung bestens Equipped zu sein und mindestens 20 runs gemacht zu haben, fehler darf man sich erst recht nicht erlauben, ansonsten wird man schneller gekickt als man gucken kann!!!

Mich hat vor kurzem ein Lvl 10 Pala angesprochen, und fragte mich einiges übers Spiel, man merkte das er wirklich Neuling war....und stellte wirklich lustige (im netten Sinne) Fragen, die ich ihm beantwortete. Zum Schluß bekam er von mir 20G, weil ich die Preise im AH kenne, und weiß wie es einem am Anfang unter den Nägeln brennt etwas zu kaufen.


----------



## Belwár (6. Januar 2009)

Super Idee mit dem Thread.

Ich hab damals die 10 Tage Version auf einer Lan versucht, damals, noch mit der Einstellung "Hauptsache drauf" hab ich mir einen Untoten Hexenmeister erstellt. Weil Warlock hört sich ja auch im ersten Moment echt super an. Bei den ersten Quests bin ich den anderen einfach mal hinterher gelaufen und hab jedes Vieh mit meinem Dolch angegriffen. Und man kann hier sogar einen Beruf erlernen =).

Bin immer noch der Meinung, dass sich gewisse charakteristika eines jeden, anhand der Fraktions und klassenwahl ausmachen lassen. Mittlerweile bin ich Zwergen Jäger, zwar immer noch PVP aber deutlich gelassener auch im Umgang mit Anfängern und seh in WOW mittlerweile eher eine Wirtschaftssimulation. 

Gold verschenk ich zwar deshalb nicht, stattdessen hab ich ein paar kleinere Taschen übrig, weil zu Beginn meiner WOW Zeit, hat mich das am meisten gestört.


----------



## Foxwolf (6. Januar 2009)

die die noobs verarschen sind meistens selber welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz einfach ^^


----------



## Malakas (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab nichts gegen noobs. Im Gegenteil, ich mag sie und wenn ich helfen kann dann mach ich das sogar gerne. Leider lassen sich "echte" noobs nicht von Twinks unterscheiden. Ich hab schon oft Spieler getroffen die den anschein erweckt haben noobs zu sein. 
Bei dem Versuch den Unterschied zwischen Bedraf und Gier zu erklären erntet ich nur flames und beschimpfungen. das ging dann ungefähr so " ey du kacknoob ich hab 3 70iger also labber mich net voll"

jo, da denk ich mir halt auch nur... okay ?!? dann halt nicht ... 

Also, wie man es in den Wald schreit so hallt es auch herraus ... 


Und der TE listet schön auf wie es damals war. klar ich hatte auch viele "aha" erlebnisse. und rumgegimpt sind wir damals auch alle. verständlich. Allerdings und genau da liegt der Unterschied. Ich hab als noob als erstes mal versucht mich selbst schlau zu machen. 

Bei Leuten die einfach nur zu faul sind sich ein questtext durchzulesen hab ich kein Verständnis. Ich flame aber auch nicht auf Ihre Fragen. Muss aber auch dazusagen, ich bin weder im Handels noch im Allgemeinen Chat ; )


----------



## pandur0815 (6. Januar 2009)

Das Spiel ist im stetigen Wandel, und das ich auch Okay .. und natürlich wird man "abgebrühter" gegenüber bereits bekannten Elementen, auch wenn sie im neuen Gewand daher kommen.

Aber was mich definitiv und massivst aufregt ist die unerhörte Unverschämtheit vieler Spieler! Da wird beleidigt, gepöbelt, gelogen, virtuell gestohlen und betrogen.

Nahezu jeder der eine Frage stellt erhält erstmal 5 Flames/ dumme Kommentare und einen Besserwisserspruch. Anstatt das diese Leute mal in 5 grauen Zellen nutzen und sich denken "Oh man was ne dumme Frage, den flam... ..., Moment .. vielleicht ist er ja neu hier .. wie war das den bei mir damals gewesen ..."

Aber so ein Gedanke kommt diesen geistigen Vegetariern anscheinend garnicht mehr ... armes WOW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin froh, das ich damals von einen Zwergenkrieger unter die Fittich genommen wurde, der meine (aus heutiger Sicht banalen/ dummen) Fragen geduldig beantwortet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dylvan (6. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> Vor ein paar wochen hab ich einen fred mitverfolgt (ich weiss nich mehr genau worums ging^^) naja auf jeden fall fragte der user nach irgendetwas und wurde sofort aufs übelste beleidigt n00b,spast,arschloch war da noch sanft die leute die sowas sagten zogen dann auch gleich mal über leute her die sie nach gold
> oder nach einem run durch eine ini gefragt hatten... ich hab dann gedacht es gibt bis auf ein paar ausnamen nur a*schlöcher
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte keine Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solang man sich vernünftig benimmt, sich bei nem Fehler entschuldigt und immer freundl. fragt, ist i.d.R. alles in Ordnung.
Schlimm sind die Noobs, die nie was falsch machen, bzw. sich nicht trauen zu fragen.

Noch nie hab ich erlebt, dass ich wegen Fehlern etc. beschimpft wurde (glaub ich).
<3 Norgannon


----------



## Allvis (6. Januar 2009)

*wein* Ich ill auch wieder nen n00b sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Dann hat man immer ne gute Ausrede wenn was schiefgeht etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coraxis (6. Januar 2009)

Hmm , erinner mich noch dran das....
... die untere und obere Blackrockspitze damals eine 10 bzw 15 ener Ini war 
... man früher einen Kolben tragen musste als Schurke in der Mainhand um einen Gegner ne Kopfnuss zu geben
... ich mein erstes Mount mit lvl 42 hatte und es mit Gold bezahlt habe das ich in Stranglethorn bei den Gorillas erwirtschaftet habe indem ich die Haare von den Viechern beim Händler verkauft habe ^^
... ich sogar Kriegern Intbuffs verpasst habe
... die Blackrocktiefen damals die schwerste Ini war 
... ständig die Frage im Startgebiet kam " Hallo , wo ist der Typ neben der Höhle der vergiftet ist ? Da ist niemand " ( Teldrasiel Startgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
... es einfach Spaß machte sich zwischen Southshore und Tarrens Mill mit der Horde / Allianz zu prügeln , den Gegner bis in die eigeen Stadt zurück zu drängen nur um 30 min später wieder in der eigenen Stadt zu stehen und diese zu verteidigen ( ...als es noch keine PvP Belohnungen oder Ränge gab ... )
... ein /winken auf einem PvP Server nicht bedeutet hat das der andere dich WIRKLICH in ruhe lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... es früher irgendwie schöner war nach Felwood , Ironforge o.ä. zu reisen als jetzt in den Teufelswald oder Eisenschmiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... man früher jede Quest durchlesen musste um zu erfahren was man machen muss ( nicht wie heute Questhelper o.ä. die dir den Weg zeigen etc )
... man früher als Feral nicht gern gesehen war 
... Pala´s wirklich keinen schaden machten und auch nicht wirklich tanken konnten ^^
... ich am Anfang ewig brauchte um TS einzustellen
... ich mich immer fragte was die wohl im Chat mit BooN oder NooB meinten...
... der Brachlandchat einfach der Hammer war und besser als jede Sitcom ( OK, ist glaub ich noch nicht wirklich besser geworden^^ )
...

Gibt sovieles an das man sich erinnert , nicht nur an Fehler sondern auch an Sachen die damals irgendwie spannender waren weils einfach neu war.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (6. Januar 2009)

> du fängst neu mit wow an levelt deinen schurken auf level 13, und entdeckst zum ersten mal[...]



Auf Level 13 ist das doch alles kein Ding, aber man trift auch oft genug 80er die anscheinend noch nie in einer Gruppe gespielt haben...


----------



## morimx (6. Januar 2009)

Mal ein Frage bitte,

was hat es mit dem Stab des Jordan auf sich, dass den alle kaufen wollen ??? Das ist doch ein ganz
herkömmliches Ding.

Danke für die Info


----------



## Schwarzhaupt (7. Januar 2009)

Obwohl ich lvl. 80 bin, bin ich immer noch noob. Ich verstehe einen Teil des hier geschriebenen Textes nicht (Abkürzungen, "Fachbegriffe", ...) da ich noch immer keinen Langenscheidt WoW-Deutsch gefunden habe. Wenn du 3 Jäger fragst wie du skillen sollst, bekommst du 5 Antworten --> mach jetzt das Richtige. Habe angefangen auf Onyxia, weil ein Freund mir diesen Server empfohlen hatte --> ach wie habe ich es gehasst, von 30 Minuten Spielzeit 25 Minuten meinen Leichnam zu suchen, weil ein Totenkopf-Allianzler mich 10x gekillt hat. 
Ach wie habe ich es geliebt zum Lehrer zu gehen, etwas neues zu lernen, es nicht zu verstehen, auszuprobieren, usw. 
Die Überlegungen welchen Beruf, was mach ich damit, mittlerweile die Überlegung "Warum hab ich Ingi erlernt???" Die Freude ihn auf 450 zu haben. 
Es sind Kleinigkeiten die das Spiel spielenswert machen, es macht Freude jemandem etwas zu erklären (außer es ist der eigene Sohn der am Nebenpc sitzt und genau das Gegenteil dessen macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wie habe ich mich gefreut, wenn mir jemand etwas erklärt hat, auf eine Art und Weise, welche mir nicht das Gefühl gab, der größte Trottel des Universums zu sein.
Nur kann man von mir dumme Antworten erhalten, wen man die Frage dementsprechend stellt
("Wo is der schwule Schießmichtot?" --> "In der Oyster-Bar")
Schon meine Oma hat gesagt: "Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit, so schallt es zurück"

In diesem Sinne

Viel Spaß beim Spieln


----------



## Dabow (7. Januar 2009)

in rememberance of old Times ...


----------



## Adnuf (7. Januar 2009)

Ich kannte WoW schon von einem Freund hab lange zugeschaut und "gelernt"

Als ich da nendlich meinen ersten char erstellt habe (Zwerg Krieger) hab ich gleich losgelegt mich übers game gefreut und viel mehr!

Mit ca lv 10 hab ich in dier TB nen pala getroffen, ich fragte ihn ob ich evtl 10s haben könnte um neue Waffen zu Lernen,er gab mir das silber und dazu 4 18ner Taschen

Das war riesig!Ich hab ihn glaub schon genervt mit dem "Danke nochmal" o.ä^^

Dieser Krieger lebt heute noch auf Azeroth,und seine Heimat ist der schöne Server Sen'jin. Den Pala darf man natürlich auch nicht vergessen! später hab ich es wider gut gemacht und seine Twinks bestimmt X-mal Gezogen.

Ich helfe heute noch gerne und wen sich mal jemand nit auskennt hilft man halt ob's mit der spiel Mechanik zu tuhn hat oder nur mit der Story um WoW.

Viele Grüße und ein Spaßiges Zocken Wünscht euch der Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf Sen'jin :]


----------



## dermitdemda (7. Januar 2009)

denk dran wie  du auf der hochwolkenebene ebenschreiter abgemurkst hast
denk dran wie  du versucht hast die kodos zu zähmen
denk dran wie  du tagelang eine gruppe für rf gesucht habt nur um den grünen dolch vom boss abzustauben
denk dran wie  du stunden lang vorm pc gehokkt bisch um eine q zu blicken
denk dran wie  du dein erstes mount gekauft hast...
denk dran wie  du vergeblich versucht hast dein mount auszurüsten damit es auch gepanzert ist
denk dran wie  du in silithus ewig damit beschäftig warst die asche ins lager durch zu bringen 
denk dran wie  es war als du noch nicht alle werte gewusst hast um ans hitcap u.s.w. zu kommen
denk dran wie  du einfach geskillt hast wie es dir gefällt und nicht nach irgend so nem guide 
denk dran wie  du noch keinen blassen schimmer von rotas hattest
denk dran wie  du ewig warten musstest um eine 40 man gruppe aufzustellen
denk dran wie  du die epic quest gemacht hast(als hunter) nur damit ein mage dir beim q mob helfen wollte^^
denk dran wie  wie du den epic-hunter-stab-bogen endlich in der hand gehalten hasch
denk dran wie  die ganzen bosse dann endlich umkippten
denk dran wie  herzlich du gelacht hast als du das jenkins video gesehn hast
denk dran wie  du dir einen schammie erstellt hast um auch 25k schaden zu machen
denk dran wie  du tagelang in verwüstetelande gecampt hast um als erster durchs dp zu können
denk dran wie  du auf dem flug richtung thrallmar die landschaft besichtigt hast
denk dran wie  du dein einziges t3 teil in nagrand aus tauschen musstest
denk dran wie  dir die tränen in die augen gekommen sind als in kara eine bessere waffe als dein bogen gedroppt ist
denk dran wie  wie du in der neuen gilde aufgenommen wurdest
denk dran wie  wie es dir gefallen hätte wenn du beschimpft wirst


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Januar 2009)

Wirklich toller Fred!

Ich kann mich auch noch an meine ersten Gehversuche erinnern! Man war das toll! 

mein Lieblingserlebnis, an das ich mich wohl lange erinnern werde war als ich so um lvl 20 mit meinem mage in Westfall am questen war und auf einmal der Satz kam "hey lust auf dm suchen noch DD und tank". Vielleicht kann man sich vorstellen, was man als absoluter Neuling im mmorpg Bereich gedacht hat! 

Man sollte immer bedenken, dass es auch jetzt noch Neulinge gibt und nicht alles twinks sind! Jemand der schon seit 2 / 3 Jahren wow spielt sind nun mal einige Dinge absolut klar, da sollte man sich auf seine Anfangszeit erinnern! 

Ich hab zum Beispiel mit Wotlk wieder angefangen WoW zu spielen nach fast 2 Jahren Pause! Dann war ich mal wieder in SW und hab nach irgendetwas gefragt, wo ich auch nen Wachposten hätte fragen können, was ich aber einfach nicht mehr auf dem Schirm hatte! Da wurd ich auch direkt von 2 Leuten angeflamed!
Oder als ich mit meinem Pala (neuer twink) gefragt habe ob dieser auch Äxte tragen kann! Ich bekam 3 mal ja 2 mal nein und viele Sprüche ala "nein nur Angeln" etc. pp. 
Ich find das schade!


----------



## Æxodus (7. Januar 2009)

Klar kann man den Stab Verkaufen, der ist beim Anlegen gebunden!!

@TE  Jep wir waren alle mal Noobs, nur leider gibts noch leute die kaum vorangeschritten sind ausser vlt. mit dem lvl ^^. Ich Weiss noch wie ich damals, lang lang ists her, mit meinem lvl 23 Warri durch Kalimdor geritten bin und mich einer Frage ob ich in ner ini Tanken möchte und wie ich geskillt sei. Und ich nur darauf: "was meinste mit geskillt?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja nach dem Gespräch hate ich erstma genug Zeit die schon 13 Skillpunkte zu verteilen ;D

Mfg Æxodus


----------



## Well! (7. Januar 2009)

Ja, WoW war besser, als man noch nich alles gesehen hatte und seinen ersten Char hochgelevelt hat.
Man kannte halt noch nich alles und hat sich über jedes neue Gebiet gefreut, über jedes neue Item, jede Inze und jeden Skill, den man vom Lehrer bekommen hat.
Hatte auch gehofft, das das mit Wotlk wiederkommt... Naja, ein wenig davon ist wiedergekommen, allerdings schnell wieder verflogen, als ich beim Leveln 3 Stunden gebraucht hab, um einen Questmob zu ergattern, weil gefühlte 30000 Leute um die Leiche des Mobs standen und auch gewartet haben.


----------



## Thogrimm_ (7. Januar 2009)

ach ja das waren noch zeiten....
Ich erinnere mich, wie ich panisch im Anfangsdorf der Tauren stand und dachte mein Spiel wäre kaputt weil ich keine Questgeber ansprechen konnte (rechte Maustaste ftw) - Tipps waren natürlich ausgeschaltet ^^
Oder der angehende Deff Tank sich erst mit knapp Level 40 fragte wo zum Teufel man die Verteidigungshaltung lernen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie ich mich gefreut habe als ich endlich die Karotte am Stil als Questbelohnung bekommen habe ...

war schon schön damals... Stundenlanges Wildfedern umklatschen und den Wollstoff für 5g/stack in's AH stellen um endlich das Mount finanzieren zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berni0308 (8. Januar 2009)

Großes Lob...endlich sprichts mal einer an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jaja...das waren noch Zeiten damals..alles neu entdecken, hilflos in der Gegend rumlaufen...von nix ne Ahnung haben...

Angefangen habe ich damals mit einer Elfen-Kiegerin. Aber da hat der Spielspaß ned wirklich lang angehalten....weil sie ist mir einfach zu oft gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis mir dann ein Freund einen Tip gegeben hat und meinte, versuch nen Pala oder nen Jäger, damit tust du Dich leichter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und so wurde Edigna geboren...ihres Zeichens ein Paladina. Warum ausgerechnet sie? Ganz einfach...der Pala hat mit 40 sein Mount vom Lehrer bekommen...das zumindest wusste ich damals schon
Naja...und da ich ja von nix ne Ahnung hatte, habe ich eigentlich nur wie wild in der Gegend rumgequestet. Inis....Was sind denn Inis? Wie, man kann Berufe lernen....wo denn? Skillpunkte verteilen...ja was ist denn das und wie und überhaupt...

Ja der absolute Noob halt. Irgendwann hatte ich dann das Glück in eine Gilde zu kommen, mit einem super netten Gildenleader. Und der hat mich dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "an die Hand" genommen. Er konnte es gar nicht fassen, das ich noch nie in ner Ini war...immerhin war ich damals lvl 37 oder so. Also hat er mich durch sämtliche gezogen.....angefangen von DM (einfach damit ich sie auch mal zu Gesicht bekomm, hat er gemeint) bis hin zu den Kloster-Instanzen. Jo, und dann war ich das erste mal in ner "richtigen" Gruppe in ner Ini...so als DD damals (mit einer nebei bemerkt unmöglichen Skillung und Ausrüstung...aber sie haben mich trotzdem mitgenommen), Und dann kam des erste Mal würfeln...hmm, das ich das Item ned brauchen konnte, wusste ich immerhin schon, aber Gier?... omg, dann halten mich alle für gierig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...also bedarfst du mal, hab ich gedacht. Naja...hatte dann das Glück, das die Leute wohl mitbekommen haben, das ich so ein Noob war, und man hat mich freundlich, aber bestimmt darüber aufgeklärt, was Gier und was Bedarf bedeutet..man, war mir des peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Jo und dann kam gleich das nächste Problem...man sagte mir, des oder des wäre doch auch etwas für mich....warum ich denn nich drum würfle? Hmm...Problem....wie würfelt man. Wie gesagt, hatte da echt das Glück, das da eine Magierin dabei war, die echt freundlich geblieben ist und mir alles erklärt hat *verbeug*.

Jo, so waren die Anfangszeiten damals...alles neu, alles unbekannt...es hat echt vieeeeel Spaß gemacht. Das erste mal in Darnassus mit meiner Elfe, oder auch Sturmwind...einfach Klasse. Soviel zu entdecken...und dann mit 40 des Schlachtross. Man....da bin ich dann einfach nur stolz wie nochwas durch die Gegend geritten...

Naja...irgendwann wurden dann viele Dinge einfach zur Gewohnheit, man kennt es, es gibt nicht wirklich etwas neues zu entdecken...man questet und farmt und sammelt epics. Aber dennoch, als ich mir zum Beispiel beim Wyrmuhpackt, nachdem ich endlich ehrfürchtig war, den Rotdrachen kaufen konnte und mit dem das erste Mal durch Nordend geflogen bin...das hatte schon noch mal für einen kurzen Moment etwas von der Anfangszeit.

Jo und heute, da bin ich das Helferlein. Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen sehe, der ganz verzweifelt durch die Gegend läuft, weil er so gar keinen Plan hat...na dann helf ich ihm/ihr eben schnell. Wenn mich einer (Wichtig hierbei: Höflich) fragt, er ist jetzt grade 35 geworden und ihm fehlen 15 g für sein erstes Mount, na dann gebe ich ihm das Gold und flame ihn/sie ned zu...mit Texten wie geh doch farmen. Wenn einer fragt, ob ich ihm schnell helfen kann seine 2 Quests im Verlies zu machen...ja dann lauf ich halt schnell mit ihm/ihr da durch...warum denn nicht. Und wenn ich merke, er/sie ist wirklich ein totaler Anfänger, ja dann erklär ich halt so einige Sachen...gebe Tips und frage auch meistens, was er/sie denn für Taschen. Meisten kommt dann....hmm...einer 4er, und drei 6er oder was auch immer. Also schnell auf meine Magierin umloggen und 4 16er gebastelt, noch 20 g drauf und so kann er/sie losziehen. Weil ich weiß noch, wie nervig es war, aller halben Stunde zum Händler zu rennen, weil die Taschen mal wieder voll waren. Und wenn die dann vor Freude in der Gegend rumhüpfen, ja dann freue ich mich einfach auch. 

Klar, es gibt auch Leute, die /w mich mit: Kannst mich mal schnell Verlies ziehen? an...Hmm...kein Bitte, kein hättest du vielleicht Zeit oder so? Ne, dann nicht...darauf antworte ich gar ned mehr inzwischen. Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde...wie man in den Wald hineinruft....

Jo Leute...die meisten von Euch waren auch mal solche Noobs...nur leider sind sie heute fast alle soooooo "imba" und haben das wohl einfach vergessen. Ich hasse es einfach, wenn irgend ein Lowie irgendeine Frage stellt....wo ist des oder des....wie mache ich des oder des oder was halt auch immer und er wird dann von irgendwelcher super imba episch ausgerüsteten 80ern zugeflamt. Haben die denn nich auch mal angefangen????? Aber ich glaube ja, das die in ihrer Anfangszeit die größten Noobs von allen waren und es nur gern vergessen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...was soll ich noch sagen....SEID NETT ZU DEN KLEINEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, und nun genug getextet....

Auf bald und viel Spass wünscht ich euch...denn...den kann man auch heute noch in WOW haben, wenn man die alten Zeiten ned vergisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wlfbck (8. Januar 2009)

Cløudestrife schrieb:


> neulinge habens bei den gesalzenen preisen im AH mehr als nur schwer.


nö.
1. man brauch wirklich nix ausm ah zu kaufen, wers brauch -> l2p
2. gerade als noob bringt einem das ah (speziell nen teures) dermaßen viel, wenn ich überlege was ich mit meinem main damals da alles an gold rausgeholt hab... und mit twinks auf anderen servern, wo ich schon weiß womit man gut geld verdienen kann... 1k gold auf lvl 43 find ich ganz okay...


----------



## Tomratz (8. Januar 2009)

Malakas schrieb:


> Und der TE listet schön auf wie es damals war. klar ich hatte auch viele "aha" erlebnisse. und rumgegimpt sind wir damals auch alle. verständlich. Allerdings und genau da liegt der Unterschied. Ich hab als noob als erstes mal versucht mich selbst schlau zu machen.
> 
> Bei Leuten die einfach nur zu faul sind sich ein questtext durchzulesen hab ich kein Verständnis. Ich flame aber auch nicht auf Ihre Fragen.



Manchmal kann es einen schon nerven, wenn innerhalb von fünf Chatzeilen drei verschiedene Leute nach dem selben Mob oder der selben Quest fragen, da denk ich mir dann auch, omg, kann der/die nicht lesen?

Gold gibt es bei mir, ausser für Freunde, von denen ich weiss dass sie neu anfangen, grundsätzlich nicht, selbst in der Gilde mache ich da keine Ausnahmen. Jeder hat die Möglichkeit, mit ein bisschen Farmerei genug zu verdienen. 

Habe jetzt erst einen ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen auf dem Server Shattrath getroffen, der vor paar Tagen neu angefangen hat. Er wusste dass ich WoW zocke und hat mich über Mail angeschrieben dass er jetzt auch WoW hat. Also, dem Jungen gesagt dass er auf Shattrath wechseln soll, ich würde ihm gerne Tipps und Starthilfe geben. Mittlerweile ist er (er spielt nicht soooo häufig) auf Level 14, hat von mir ne Taschengrundausstattung und 30 G bekommen (Gold wollte er gar nicht, sagte er kann selbst farmen gehn). Als ich ihm dann aber den AH erklärt habe (ich wusste glaub ich bis level 25 nicht, dass Items im AH besser zu verkaufen sind als beim NPC), ist er schier ausgerastet vor Freude. Nach Hilfe fragt er eigentlich ingame so gut wie nie. Trotzdem werd ich demnächst mal mit ihm TM gehen, teilweise auch bissi aus Nostalgie (waren das noch Zeiten als man sich von van Cleef zu Bob schicken liess^^).

Auf freundliche Fragen gibts von mir auch ne freundliche Antwort, so hingerotzte Fragen ignorier ich einfach. Zum flamen bin ich zu faul, in der Zeit kann ich schon wieder n mob legen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beatdogone (8. Januar 2009)

Ja die gute alte Zeit! Ich persönlich warte auf Hogger-Returns oder auf ein Event wo alles Hoggerisiert wird den das ist ein Mob den kennt jeder aus der guten alten blutigen wow zeit


----------



## Dranke (8. Januar 2009)

^^ stimmt es war schön^^ man nahm sich zeit weil man wusste ned wohin mit 30 oder so^^ darum hat alles länger gedauert und man hat die gegend von wow gesehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkró (8. Januar 2009)

@TE:

/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (8. Januar 2009)

Ja, die alte "noob" Zeit war noch toll.
Ich persönlich helfe auch gerne neuen Spielern, erkläre ihnen etwas wenn sie was nicht verstehen (häufig Abkürzungen etc.). Leider gibt es zuviele Leute die sowas dann ausnutzen. Sie haben vllt schon einen 80er oder so würfeln dann aber trotzdem alles in der Instanz weg weil sie ja auf die Meinung anderer sche****, da sie ja ihre Pro Gilde haben. Man weiß nie wer vor dem PC sitzt. Ein neuer Spieler der Azeroth als gigantisches Universum betrachtet oder einfach nur ein rücksichtsloser Spieler der andere ausnutzt.

Soweit aber /sign


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (8. Januar 2009)

Uhh war das ne tolle zeit mit 39 wie ich wirklich 5 wochen nich gelevelt hab damit ich direkt mit 40 mein mount zusammen hatte damit ich sagen konnte ICH HATTE DIREKT MIT 40 MEIN MOUNT das war toll :>


----------



## Drezy (8. Januar 2009)

ich weiß noch wie mein großer Bruder mir damals mitteilte ich könnte eine Wache nach 
Auskunft fragen, also hab ich mich vor die Wache gestellt und im /s chat gefragt wo ich
denn bitte meinen klassenlehrer finde...war ziemlich sauer, dass die alle afk waren
...nu is das aber schon so eine ewigkeit her und ich erinnere mich immernoch daran, das
sind dann irgendwie die schönsten momente wo man darüber schmunzelt wie es einem doch früher
ergangen ist und man sich jedes mal wieder über seine damalige unwissenheit im klaren wird.
Das erlebt man dann auch nur ein mal in wow und ehrlich gesagt ist es immer wieder schön sich
an seine noobfehler zu erinnern, damals als das Spiel noch unerfassbar war in jeglichem Umfang

achja, das waren noch so schöne Zeiten in denen man noch eine ganz andere Luft geatmet hat
und irgendwie finde ich es schade, dass diese Art von schönen erinnerungen immer weniger
vorkommen, da einfach nurnoch gold erbettelt und durch inztanzen gezogen wird.
Genauso wie der level-item-hype es nichtmehr zulässt das Spiel so zu genießen wie man es das
 erste mal kennen gelernt hat.


----------



## Ghymalen (8. Januar 2009)

So, ich melde mich auch ganz kurz nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu dem "noob" sein Gefühlen und den "Aha." Erlebnissen möchte ich noch etwas sagen. Als es nur noch einen Monat bis zur Veröffentlichung von Warhammer Online hin war, war bei mir bei WoW die Luft raus. Es war einfach nichts mehr neu. Auch wenn man in eine Instanz ging, die man noch nie zuvor besuchte, hatte man schon alles gesehen. Jede Höhle war gleich und auch ein bisschen Twinken hat bei mir nicht geholfen.
Mit der Hoffnung wieder so ein tolles Anfangsgefühl zu erleben hab ich WAR angefangen. Aber schon nach ca. 10 Minuten war alles wieder beim alten. Ich denke, nach über 1,5 Jahren WoW wird für mich kein MMORPG "neu" sein. 
Finde ich persönlich sehr schade und leider gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit sich dumm zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neyra


----------



## Mage_Collina (8. Januar 2009)

damals, als ich mit meinem Dudu ewig immer die selben mobs gekloppt habe, weil die soviel geld (paar Kupfer^^) hatten, erst viel zu spät nach auberdine bin (weil ich nich nach ruth theran kam - keine ahnung, dass es einen port-baum gab). wie ich mir weiße rüssi beim händler kaufte und mich so sehr darüber freute ^^ und mit meinem freund fassungslos hörte, dass es stellen in wow geben soll, wo man nur zu fünft oder zehnt hinkann!!! unfassbar ...

die zeit war so geil :-) der zauber des ersten chars ist leider weg. auch das "oh" beim entdecken neuer länder, das leveln, einfach alles.

aber deshalb helfe ich "noobs" auch gernre, wenn sie ne frage haben. was solls, ich hab damals einfach nicht gewusst, wie der handelschannel geht, sonst hätt ich ihn vemrutlich mit fragen zugespamt ^^


----------



## Darkblood-666 (8. Januar 2009)

@ TE
/sign

Das ist endlich mal nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein richtig Sinnvoller und guter Thread.

Dazu ein kleines Erlebnis das ich gestern hatte als ich mit meinem 80er Mage vorhatte mir mal endlich den DM Erfolg zuholen.
Ich sah schon von weiten den kleinen lvl.17 Jäger am Portstein stehen und dachte mir das der sicher gerne mitkommen würde also blieb ich stehn und fragte ihn ob er lust hat sich von mir ziehen zu lassen. Er freute sich offesndichtlich über das Angebot also lud ich ihn ihn die Gruppe.
Plötzlich geht das Handelsfenster auf und er will mir 2g geben. Daraufhin informierte ich ihn das ich ohnehin darein wollte und den Loot nicht brauche und er mich bestimmt nicht stören wird beim durchbomben also das er sein Gold doch lieber behalten sollte.
er meinte dann sein Freund hätte ihm gesagt das mache man so und das sei der übliche Preis. Ich machte ihm dann klar das ich ihn doch gefragt habe ob er mit möchte und dass das Gold nur gut wär wenn er jemand dazu überreden müsste ihn zu ziehen weil er keine Gruppe finden kann und keinen Freund der ihm hilft. er hat solange darauf bestanden bis ich sagte ich würde ihn nicht mitnehmen wenn er sein Gold nicht gleich wegsteckt.
Dann fing er an mir fragen zu stellen und ich habe ihm erklärt wie die Instanz ablaufen würde wenn er mit einer normalen Gruppe hineingegangen wäre (das hielt ich für wichtig, nur durch gezogen werden lernt man ja nix) 
Das ganze hat mir letztlich soviel spass gemacht das ich das Verlies auch noch drann gehängt hab. Normalerweise hab ich keine Zeit für sowas da ich meist nur online bin um mit der Gilde zu raiden aber nun werd ich sowas wohl öfter nal machen. 
Damit gibt es einen uninformierten Neuling weniger über den sich dann ne Random Gruppe aufregen kann.


----------



## mmm79 (8. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> denkt daran wie ihr in den bgs von schurken zermatscht wurdet


hm, das passiert mir irgendwie noch immer ^^ 



dermitdemda schrieb:


> denkt daran wie... wie schön die zeit war in der ihr noch n00bs wart !!!dumm aber gllücklich könnte man sagen...


ach ja
ich erinnere mich noch an meinen nachtelfen hunter, als er sein erstes mal in eine ini ging, die todesminen
gerade mal teladrassiel (oder wie man das auch schreiben mag) hinter mich gebracht und mitten im questen an der dunkelküste.
ein rl kumpel sagt wir gehen ini, ich soll mitkommen.
treffen in menethil an der brücke, als das schiff von auberdine noch nicht nach sw fuhr.
ein beschwerlicher fußmarsch zu fünft nach westfall
und dann folgte unsere erste ini
noch keine ahnung von aggro, addons, der meinung man bräuchte doch mindestens 2 tanks um die ganzen mobs getankt zu bekommen (es waren sogar 2 krieger dabei)
nach einigen wipes hatten wir uns bis zu sneed und seinem shredder durchgeschlagen, mehr sollten wir an dem tag von der ini wohl nicht zu sehen bekommen.
von dem haben wir richtig auf die fresse bekommen, und lernten den weg zurück in die ini sehr gut kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber alles in allem, das hat mal richtig spaß gemacht.


----------



## Ghoreon (8. Januar 2009)

Guter Thread und ja, wie lustig war das damals, als es noch hieß "Lasst mich 10 Sekunden antanken" (antanken in Sekunden messen und nicht in Aggro, lol aus heutiger Sicht) oder sonstwas, von sinnvoller Benutzung der eigenen Fähigkeiten, Addons oder sonstwas mal ganz abgesehen. Aber stressig wars auch (tausendster Wipe in den Todesminen, weil der Krieger auch dann noch nicht schnallte, dass der Donnerknall das Sheep löst [diese eigene CC-Fähigkeit hatte ich bis dahin endlich gepeilt).

N00bs, die n00bs sind, weil sie einfach unerfahren sind, erkläre ich auch gern mal die Welt. Wenn sie nett fragen udn sich die Welt erklären lassen wollen sogar sehr gern. Das mit dem Gold ist aber echt Quark. Ich hab auch als n00b nie nach Gold gefragt, sondern mir alles selber erarbeitet. Wozu braucht man beim leveln auch groß Gold? Man braucht sich nicht irgendwelchen Quatsch im AH zu kaufen, in 2 lvln gibts eh ne bessere Questbelohnung. Wenn die dann noch durch halb SW plärren mit ihrem /shout und den Channel vollspammen, dann nervts einfach und das ist dann nicht mehr nostalgisch und nett. Son Kiddy-Gehabe hat man nämlich selber nicht abgezogen. 

Mit 80 sollte man seine Klasse dann aber beherrschen, aber auch da helf ich mal gern aus, aber wie gesagt, immer unter der Prämisse, dass einer nett fragt.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (8. Januar 2009)

Wie geil es doch war, im Brachland mit 2 Kollegen rumzulaufen, plötzlich stehen die 4 Rare ALlis Mobs da. Wir dachten es seien Player die so gut sind, dass sie Elite wären. Schnell hinter nem Baum versteckt ^^ Hachja, dachte mit Wotlk wirds wieder ein bisschen so aber nene...^^


----------



## blizor (8. Januar 2009)

Oh mann, jede Woche wird mindestens so ein Thread eröffnet.

Wie war wow früher?
war früher alles besser?
geht es mit wow bergab?
wieso ist die community so unhöflich?
geht es mit der community bergab ?

oh mann das nervt langsam echt.
am anfang habe ich mich über die Leute aufgeregt, die in so welchen threads rumschimpfen, dass es ähnliche threads schon gibt.
aber jetzt verstehe ich sie.


----------



## Lalabaer (8. Januar 2009)

Coraxis schrieb:


> Hmm , erinner mich noch dran das....
> ... der Brachlandchat einfach der Hammer war und besser als jede Sitcom ( OK, ist glaub ich noch nicht wirklich besser geworden^^ )



Also zurzeit twinke ich und was ich da erlebe ist echt der hammer.


Ich queste im Brachland und irgendwie ist alles ganz still, ich erreiche ein neues level und gehe nach OG um dort die fähigkeiten zu lernen

Kaum in OG angekommen geht es los

Spieler mit dem namen "ydröthyrüiäh" wollen mir ihr gold andrehen, andere spieler fühlen sich achso lustig wenn sie anal witze mit ihren fähigkeiten machen ([Slam] mehr will ich nicht dazu sagen).

Ausserdem finde ich dass es sich bei dem Wotlk start anfühlte als wäre man der einzige nicht anfänger.

Im chat laß man mehr fragen in der "Wo ist der typ ? ich könnte es im questtext nachlesen aber ich frag lieber im /1" art als man jemals hätte flamen können.

Meine Freunde und ich sind aber alls der meinung das die schönste zeit die Anfänger zeit war.

Es gab einfach so viel tolles zu entdecken und zu lernen.

So long


----------



## Eduar (8. Januar 2009)

ich stimm voll und ganz zu! die zeit als n00b war echt die geilste überhaupt und möchte dieses erlebnis auch nicht missen wenn ich mit wow mal aufhören sollte.

erst letztens ist mir ein jäger begegnet der überwiegend grüne random drop items an hatte mit viel wille und stärke. ich hab ihn angeschrieben und nich wie manche leute:

"haha du kn00b hast ma gar kein skill und kack eq"

ne ich hab ihn gefragt ob ich ihn ein tipp geben könnte, er hat gemeint, ja gerne, dann hab ich ihm erklärt was jäger für ausrüstung haben sollten und was für waffen für ihn gut wären und wo es das alles gäbe. er hat sich rech herzlich bedankt dass ich ihm weitergeholfen hab und hat mich auf seine fliste gepackt. ich hab kein prob. damit anderen leuten zu helfen weil ich mich IMMER daran erinnere dass ich am anfang nur graues eq mit viel rüssi an hatte und ich mich gewundert hatte warum ich als jäger keine schwere rüstung (vor lvl40) oder platte tragen konnte.

in dem sinne:

Nicht nur nehmen sondern auch geben! was will man in wow wenn man nicht ein bisschen auf gemeinschafft achtet?!


----------



## PJ Lad (8. Januar 2009)

ahh ich weiß es noch ganz gut.. damals als das normale 60% mount noch so teuer war. Ich konntes mir laange nicht leisten weil ich erst wieder an mein equip kommen muss weil ich meinen Schamanen einfach gelöscht habe imklusive ausrüstung das war einfach so aus der laune.... Nach ner zeit wollt ich den dann doch wieder spielen weil das bis dato mein höchster char war (lvl 33). Bin dan ein paar mal durch ragefire durch um wieder an ausüstund zu kommen, damals kannte ich das ah nochnicht um die items zu verkaufen... ich verkaute also alles an die normalen npcs. Bis ich die 100 gold zusammen hatte war ich auf level 46.^^ jojo ich war schon ein großer noob^^


----------



## nengo (8. Januar 2009)

/sign
hast vollkommen recht

hachja ich vermisse noch die alten zeiten mit meinem 1. char (untoter hexenmeister). damals hab ich mir echt noch so gedanken gemacht über alles und auch die ganzen sachen mit anderen augen gesehen. damals musste man sich auf lvl 13 in einer 5-mann gruppe noch entscheiden obs jetzt in die warsongsschlucht oder in den ragefireabgrund geht .hab alle paar lvl mal talentpunkte verteilt, wusste nicht genau ab welchem lvl ich neue spells bekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute ist allerdings nichtsmehr davon übrig geblieben, man entdeckt einfach nichts mehr, finde ich. ich bewundere die leute mit den dicken epic schwertern nicht mehr ...
tja auch wotlk hat das feeling wie ein paar schon gesagt haben nicht zurückgebracht, trozdem finde ich das addon gut gelungen, in den punkten, die ich heutzutage gut finde.


----------



## mmm79 (8. Januar 2009)

blizor schrieb:


> Wie war wow früher?
> Oh mann, jede Woche wird mindestens so ein Thread eröffnet.
> 
> Wie war wow früher?
> ...



ah, danke für die tipps,
ich mach gleich n paar neue threads auf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanor80 (8. Januar 2009)

Die Anfangszeit..... man wie ich das vermisse, als man von allem noch null Ahnung hatte. Der Start in Todesend *schwärm*, die völlig neue(n) und aufregende(n) Musik/Hintergrundgeräusche. Völlig nichtswissend durch Tirisfal streifen um Mobs zu kloppen, ohne Koordinaten und Questhelper die Quests durchlaufen und dann mit großen Augen das erste Mal Unterstadt entdecken. (dann erstmal wieder aus Unterstadt rausfinden^^). Omg wie stolz ich war, dass ich mir eine Kakerlake in UC kaufen konnte und wie völlig sinnlos das jetzt erscheint^^.
Jo, war im nachhinein auf jeden Fall mit das Beste was man in WoW so erleben durfte, wenn man nun zum alten Eisen gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Newbies helfen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich jederzeit gerne Hilfestellung leiste und es auch definitiv nicht verstehen kann, was sich manche Leute rausnehmen, ahnungslose Anfänger im Levelbereich 1-30 für Fehler/Fragen die sie selbst mit Sicherheit auch mal begangen/gehabt haben, dann völlig hirnlos zu beschimpfen. Da ist ignorieren ja noch besser, obwohl das auch nicht die feine Art ist.
Wenn dann eine bestimmte Charakterkenntnis vorausgesetzt sein sollte so ab Lvl30, kann man plump oder naiv erscheinende Fehler/Fragen auch trotz aller selbst erstellten Urteile seines Gegenüber, noch anständig bzw. sachlich beantworten meiner Meinung nach.

So long


----------



## Favorit (8. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Es war in WoW schön als ich ein "noob" war. Ich habe gehoft das das gefühl mit Wotlk wieder kommt.
> Es war nicht so.
> 
> Aber du must auch zugeben, mache Leute die man ingame trift, ob Highlevel oder Lowlevel, sind einfach Idioten mit denen mann icht redne will^^
> ...



Warte beim nächsten Addon bis einen Monat nach erscheinen bis du damit anfängst, mach zuvor drei Monate Pause und verzichte darauf dir vorab irgendwelche Infos reinzuziehen. Wenn du dann startest deinstalliere vorher alle Addons (vor allem Mobmap etc), hol dir keine Hilfen aus irgendwelchen Datenbanken und dann kanns los gehen. Log dich ein und such dir den neusten verfügbaren Server und erstell dir einen neuen Charakter (wenn möglich auf einer bisher nicht gespielten Fraktion mit einer bisher nicht gespielten Klasse) und dann fang einfach an zu spielen! Wichtig ist, lass dich nich von alten Gewohnheiten ergreifen, ignorier sie! Mach dir keinen Zeitdruck! Du musst das Spiel einfach neu entdecken! Lern neue Leute kennen, queste mit ihnen, spiele mit ihnen! Es gibt da draußen einen Haufen Idioten aber du wirst Leute finden die zu dir passen und mit denen es Spaß macht! Glaub mir, so wirst du dieses alte Spielgefühl wieder finden das du suchst!


----------



## Technocrat (8. Januar 2009)

Bei diesem Thema halte ich es mit Al Stewart:

"I'm not the kind to live in the past:
 there is not one thing that really will last."

           -- aus: Al Stewart, "Time Passages"


Man kann die Vergangenheit nicht ändern oder wieder holen und man muß in der Gegenwart leben. Das Einzige, wozu die Vergangenheit taugt, ist, um aus ihr Lehren zu ziehen für die Zukunft.


----------



## Stofftier89 (8. Januar 2009)

achhjaaa... das Thema ist wirklich gut gelungen....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

abber manschmal hat man wirklich Nups.. die wollen einfach das man sie zuflamet...

die geschichte ging so...

ich bin mit meinem schurken Twink im Kral der Klingenhauer...

der Gruppenführer (Jäger) Pullt andauernd neue mobs dazu.. nunja mich hatte es nicht gestört weil ich wollte auch schnell durch... und wenn der heiler mal oom war, Vanish und gut iss es

als wir dann beim 2ten Boss angekommen waaren (der Dicke Eber) und wir den gelegt haben, machte der Jäger (wie mir hinterher auffiel..) auf die schönen + stärke Lederhosen Need und ich Fragte ihn Freundlich abber bestimmt was er denn mit Stärke anfangen will ein Jäger benötigt Beweglichkeit, Stärke ist nur für den Nahkampf gut...

er meinte "Ich skille überleben, und dann binn ich ein Nahkampfjäger" (gut ich muss dazu sagen ich habe ca. 3 Jahre lang Jäger in Raids gespielt und sah mich da gerade stehen und wie noobig ich damals war... und wollte ihn eines besseren belehren damit er nicht die selben fehler wie ich macht)

ich meinte dann zu ihm, warum er denn dann soviele distanzwaffenskille benötigt und nur 2 Nahkampfskills und das es doch logisch sei wenn man viele Distanzangriffsskills hat man doch ein Distanzkämpfer ist oder nicht?

nach ca. 1ner minute meinte er nur "Wenn du Scheiß *Zensiert* nicht endlich deine *Piieeep* hälst schmeiß ich dich aus der Gruppe... 

nunja ich meinte dann nur zu ihm Gut du imba Nahkampfjäger... 
ging in Verstohlenheit, schlich mich an ca. 3 -4 Gruppen vorbei, pullte die 5 mittm Bogen (Distanzschurke halt^^) 
Sprintete mit zu dem imba Jäger hin mit den unterwegs eingesammelten Gruppen machte Vanish, leavte die Gruppe und wartete nur darauf das er umkippte... 
daraufhin meinte ich dann nur Sooo schnell wie du umgekippt bist bist du ja ein richtig Toller Nahkampfjäger, Packte ihn auf /ignore und ging weiter Questen...

ich weiß, meine reaktion war auch ned die beste abber sich beleidigen zu lassen, nur weil man jmden Freundlich auf einen Fehler hinweisen möchte und so doof angemacht wird... *würg*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Zeitsprung*

ich weiß wie ich damals noch mit meinem imba Jäger *hust* vor ca. 3-4 Jahren (Gerade frisch lvl 58) in die UBRS gegangen bin.. und dann endlich vor drakki meine Gruppe meinte "So du gehst jetzt Gassi..." ich so ok.. (nahm meinen Begleiter und ging mit dem durch die inni) als dann mein Freund (der mit in der Gruppe war) meinte neeiiinn.... ^^ du schießt, wenn die Gruppe zu dem Boss rennt, den Großen Drachen da mit einem Schuss an, machst aspekt des Rudels an und rennst mit dem in den Raum, wo wir eben Rent gekillt haben, und stellt dich dann Tot...) jetzt müsst ihr euch einen Jäger vorstellen, der noch garkeinen Plan von seiner klasse hatte und das erste mal Kiten durfte...

ich war aufgeregt *juhuu endlich verantwortung* 

ich warte also bis meine Gruppe die 2 Adds gepullt hat, schieß den Boss an und renn Weg... ich bin ca. bis zur Türe gekommen und auf einmal rannte Drakki weg dachte mir Hmm.. ihrend wann wird der mir schon wieder hinterher rennen.. dem war ned so (dumme Heileraggro^^) joa nach dem Whipe wurde ich dann von meinem Freund komplett eingewiesen und da machte mir Drakki gassi führen immer viel spaß ^^

nungut, meinen Freund habe ich damals mit lvl 10 ca. kennen gelernt und wir Spielen jetzt noch nach gut 4 Jahren fast Täglich zusammen (er war damals ein T1 Orc Krieger...) und heute bin ich der Full T7 (zu BC fast komplett T6) Holy Priester und bin jetzt weiter als er

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Fazit..

Helft ihr "Jungen anfängern" werden die euch für lange zeit begleiten, und euch auch zur seite stehen.


----------



## Imira (8. Januar 2009)

Favorit schrieb:


> ...  Wenn du dann startest deinstalliere vorher alle Addons (vor allem Mobmap etc), hol dir keine Hilfen aus irgendwelchen Datenbanken und dann kanns los gehen. ....




Ich glaube, wenn man das Noobfeeling wiedererlangen will ist das echt der allerbeste Tipp. Ich hab bis Lvl 70 nur mit Bagnon, Cartographer und ein paar anderen Addons gespielt. Als Holypriest kam ich eigentlich super klar, nur ganz selten ist jemand gestorben. Und dann kam der Tag der alles verändern sollte...
Ein anderer Gildenhealer sagte ich soll mir doch mal Healbot installiere, das wär jaaa so toll! Gesagt getan, man kann ja immer neues dazu lernen dachte ich mir. Letztens ist der Healbot mal bei mir ausgefallen und da fiel mir erst auf wie träge und lahm man dadurch geworden ist.


----------



## Hiliboy (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hab grad ein leichtes Déjà-vu...irgendwoher kenn ich dieses Thread Idee. (Es spukt mir sowas wie SuFu im Kopf rum, keine Ahnung warum...!?)




dermitdemda schrieb:


> [...]
> ach und falls ihr rechtschreibfehler findet sagt sie mir das ich in die nächste kirche rennen kann und den rosenkranz beten damit gott mich verschont...
> [...]



Bin kein Katholik sonder bin evangelisch und finde das schon ziemlich frech von dir..., aber trotzdem sei Stolz das dir sowas intelligentes noch nach dem vorhergegangenem Erguss geistiger Reife eingefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leetspeak ist natürlich auch immer schön zu lesen.

@Thema
Ja es gab schon schöne Momente damals die nicht wiederkommen werden...
Das ist glaub ich im Moment auch mein Problem an Wotlk. 

MfG


----------



## noobi83 (8. Januar 2009)

naja passt zwar net ganz rein aber die story find ich halt so nett, also:
Vor paar tagen ma wieder nen twink angefangen, sollte ein dudu werden bissi durchs nachtelfen gebiet gerant .Und nach lvl 9 is mir ein Hunter begegnet der wie es nach kurzem schien die gleichen q macht, also standart erst ma inv in grp angeschrieben q gepostet und weiter gemacht. Habe dann ab und zu geschrieben naja nach 10 min immer noch keine antwort  bekommen, ma mit ner anderen sprache versucht aber auch mein englisch wurde strickt ignoriert. Aber der Jaeger is wie wild vor mir hin und her gerant gehobst und haste nicht gesehn 

habe dann geschreiben wenn de mich versteht bleib stehn und bamm er bleibt stehn wie angewurzelt 
also habe ich geschrieben wenn ka hast wie du schreiben sollst springe 3x
poing poing poing is er gesprungen wie ein junges reh

naja dann habe ihm das erkaert und nach 1 min kam ein hallo und ein danke was mich sehr gefreut hat 

also fazit wenn man sich drauf einlaesst kann man was immer noch lernen und im bestfall lernt der gegenueber auch noch was dabei

LG das noobi 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (8. Januar 2009)

g3 is geil mowl man is zwar verbuggt  und ends einfach aberr egal


----------



## Hishabye (8. Januar 2009)

heinzchen348 schrieb:


> hm joa ich finds auch voll mies damals grade lvl 40 und dann so schnell wie möglich ruhestein und ab nach exodar reiten hab mich voll gefreut und bin durch  die gegend gerannt
> ich hab aber ne idee warum das feeling nicht zurück gekommen is -genau das hoffte ich nämlich auch- weil man alles viel professioneller macht damals man hat so ins questlog geguckt so die quest is doof die mahc ich jetzt nicht ohh das hört sich toll an ja das mach ich heute mahct mans ja systematisch von obene nahc unten ich find auch das im lauife der zeit das ffeling verloren gegaangen ist gester erst e*in serverbekannter vz postet seine hasen und alle fangen an rum zu flamen*
> : ÖHH mit meinem dk hab ich dich aj noch nicht auf igno ohh
> ich finde sowas nervt und sollte eher als spam geöten weil das is ja der sinn des spiels lvl handeln comuniti aber so is das alles mist die leute nehmens zu ernst



Du bist nicht zufällig auf Alleria?^^


----------



## Raheema (8. Januar 2009)

ach ja was war das noch als ich meine ersten MAgier hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




hab immer mobs gekillt und nicht die q gemacht und habe immer gedacht waurum das so lange dauert bis ich LvL up bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ah ja hab jezt selbert ein Acc seid BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> und wollen wir das die guild wars community wächst ??^^ NEIN also seid immer nett zu n00bs und nehmt sie nicht allzu hart ran und :




So viel besser ist die Guild Wars Community leider auch nicht mehr... Auch wenn sie das mal war.


----------



## The Future (8. Januar 2009)

So dann schreib ich auch mal was wir sind alle Noobs und stolz drauf denn wer meint er würde alles können und der absulute meister sein hat das spiel nicht verstanden und ist ein schwachmat der seines gleichen sucht,

 ach war das noch schön früher stimmt schon alles als man noch sich auf die einzelnen Landschaften freute und items nur nette beiläufe waren inis hatten damals auch noch style was war das für ein herlicher kampf Edvin van Clif und Burg schattenfang ist bis heute noch die Lieblings ini meines Freundes und von mir oder das Scharlachrote Kloster wo ich so oft war das ich dir jeden Flecken und grashalm hätte aufzählen können 

und wo mich dann ein Gilden mitglied gekickt hatt weil er frost magier war mich nach dem x ten mal ini gruppe dann auch mal mit ein paar anderen low levlern durchgezogen hatt und als ich danke sagte ist er so ausgerastet und schrie nur rum: ja das danke meinst du garnicht ernst ich würde ihn verarschen dann. kickte er mich blos und ich sage bis heute danke , danke das du mich gekickt hast denn ab da hatte ich echt eine super Gilde.


----------



## The Future (8. Januar 2009)

Achja noch was ich hoffe ja auf das Neue Star Wars Online was kommen soll wo man als Noob wieder rumm rennt und sich freut ich gehe auf die dunkle Seite der macht und wwerde die Galaxis nach meinen Lienen umgestalten und das heißt: ich werde Leute beschützen die sich nicht selbst verteidigen können und hilfe brauchen blos mit dem unterschied das ich als Sith dies nicht immer mit Diplomatie machen werde 

UND EINS SEI EUCH GESAGT IHR IMBAROXOOR FLAMER ICH WERDE EUCH DORT UMSCHNETZELN WENN IHR FLAMT!!!



was das mit WoW zutuhn hat wenn man nachdenkt ein bischen was man fängt wieder als Noob an daher schreibe ich das.


----------



## plopp123 (8. Januar 2009)

höhö...ja als ich ich ein noob war....ich stundenlang mit meinem hexer den lehrer gesucht bei dme ich schwere rüstung lernen kann, ich bin mit sachen wo +stärke drauf war rumgelaufen...in den ersten 2 leveln hab ich nicht kapiert wie man castet^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ichs timm dir voll zu


----------



## plopp123 (8. Januar 2009)

@ unfaith: Das hier ist ein Forum, kein Ghetto. Man kann Kritik auch anders ausdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (8. Januar 2009)

Hiliboy schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ein leichtes Déjà-vu...irgendwoher kenn ich dieses Thread Idee. (Es spukt mir sowas wie SuFu im Kopf rum, keine Ahnung warum...!?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man darf als Evangele töten und gewallt parktizieren hahaha llese lieber die Bibel.


----------



## healyeah666 (8. Januar 2009)

Ja irgendwie war es schon schön als Noob. Ich und mein Freund wir ham uns riesig gefreut als wir auch 40 waren und das schon für was tolles gehalten =) Und dazu ich bin Causal-Spieler und kann trodzdem was^^ Aber wenn mich einer nach Gold fragt antworte ich auch meistens höflich und ticke nicht sofort aus. Ich will halt nich im Spiel flamen sondern Spaß haben deswegen benehme ich mich auch so wie es von anderen zu erwarten ist und helfen auch Freunden/Neuanfängern und Gildenmitgliedern wenn ich mal wieder keine Lust zum Leveln hab.


----------



## Olynth (8. Januar 2009)

Leider haben manche Leute keinen Anfang genosse.... (Gott sei dank des Char verkaufs! -.-)
Also ich bin auch recht nett was neulinge angeht Fragen beantworte ich gern allerdings  geb ich den leuten kein Geld, WoW lebt durchs farmen da haben diejenigen die das Gold geschenkt bekommen keine große Zukunft :-/  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olynth (8. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> man darf als Evangele töten und gewallt parktizieren hahaha llese lieber die Bibel.



Hahahaha LOL! Sorry aber die 10Gebote sind nicht umsonst da..... Ob man sich dran hält sei dahingestellt (Katholiken haben es zu den Kreuzzügen ganz ignoriert).

Dennoch ist deine Antwort falsch, laut Bibel soll man nicht töten etc.


----------



## The Future (8. Januar 2009)

Olynth schrieb:


> Hahahaha LOL! Sorry aber die 10Gebote sind nicht umsonst da..... Ob man sich dran hält sei dahingestellt (Katholiken haben es zu den Kreuzzügen ganz ignoriert).
> 
> Dennoch ist deine Antwort falsch, laut Bibel soll man nicht töten etc.


was ist an meiner anfort Falsch ich habe doch düber gelacht bei den töten weil mir das auch noch neu war das man als Evangele töten darf deshalb sagte ich ja les die Bibel.


----------



## Tamîkus (8. Januar 2009)

nya  nubs gibts immer und immer wieder wo ich   ma mit meinem warri  tank  verunkener tempel war und   bei dem drachen ist das imba schwert gedropt natürlich als warri mach ich ma need draf weil es waren nur caster in der gruppe  bevor es   entzaubert wird da kommt mir son mage uaf 55 rollt mir das ding weg und ich meine dan halt zu im was willse mit dems chwert shco anfangen daruf er  nu ich stelle mir mage so vor der heftig mit scherten etc reinhaut und ma zwischendruch nen feuerball fliegen lässt daruf ich sofort grp leave und ignore

  aber!!   die noob zeit ist  die  shcönste zeit  am afnag jedes spielrs mehr oder weniger  xD

hf euch

 Der Tamîkus /Blackmoore


----------



## Dradka (8. Januar 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> nya  nubs gibts immer und immer wieder wo ich   ma mit meinem warri  tank  verunkener tempel war und   bei dem drachen ist das imba schwert gedropt natürlich als warri mach ich ma need draf weil es waren nur caster in der gruppe  bevor es   entzaubert wird da kommt mir son mage uaf 55 rollt mir das ding weg und ich meine dan halt zu im was willse mit dems chwert shco anfangen daruf er  nu ich stelle mir mage so vor der heftig mit scherten etc reinhaut und ma zwischendruch nen feuerball fliegen lässt daruf ich sofort grp leave und ignore
> 
> aber!!   die noob zeit ist  die  shcönste zeit  am afnag jedes spielrs mehr oder weniger  xD
> 
> ...



Wielang bist du schon aus der noobzeit raus?


----------



## Raheema (8. Januar 2009)

Hab mich grad auf den PvP server Eredar als 16 tauren schamane einfach mal ein bisschen blöd gestelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hab einfach mal im /2 gefragt 


Ich:Was ist eigenlich ein Schamanen lehrer?
Sh****:das ist ein Typ wo der Schamane seine Skills lernt!
Ichk und wo finde ich sowas?
Sh****:frag einfach mal eine Wache
Ichk danke
Jemadn anderes:du bist lvl 16 und warst noch nicht beim lehrer?
Ich:nein wieso?
jemand anderes:du machst ja dann überhaupt kein DmG
/w Tra*** Neh die nicht so ernst
Ich: ok danke
Tra***: scheiße vergessen was sie gesagt hat ^^
Ich: naja eigenlich weis ich was das ist aber wollt mal gucken wie die reakieren oder wie das heist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tra***:weist du denn was skills sind und hast du schon geskillt?
Ich:ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tra***k^^
Ich:hab einfach mal auf verstärker geskillt^^
Tra***: ok das is zum Lvln auch das beste^^
Ich: ok dann danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also es gibt schon noch nette leute die NooBs wie mich ^^ noch helfen ^^ 



Mfg und gute nacht

Raheema/steffen


----------



## Pimpler (8. Januar 2009)

Ja die sache mit dem noob gefühl... naja ich bin 80 fast full episch und hab das noob gefühl oft genug zurück wenn ich nen neuen boss sehe x-mal die gruppe (als tank) in den tot führe und trodzdem bin ich glücklich alein schon weil ich den boss mal hauen durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wenn ich dann noch en epic bekomme... naja mein raid sagt ich muss micro ausmachen wenn ich mla was bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikaru (8. Januar 2009)

Absolut /sign
Das Nievau in WoW ist sehr stark gesunken...Leider....

Die Noob zeiten damals wahren herrlich =)


----------



## Tamîkus (8. Januar 2009)

@ dradka

 ich glaube niemand ist jeh richtig aus der noobzeit raus  selbt die härtesten progamer könten was von  nen lowie lernen
 bie mir isses net anders ich   nhem gern ratschläge von anderen an


----------



## Nekramcruun (8. Januar 2009)

also als ich noch ein noob war haben mir eigentlich fast alle 60er (ja es war vor BC) meine fragen freundlich und geduldig beantwortet.ob das nun eine andere zeit war oder ich nur glück hatte immer einen zu fragen der sich nicht für einen pro gamer und imba hält sei mal dahingestellt.
daß diese arroganz aber bei vielen leuten vorhanden ist entspricht leider den tatsachen.
trotzdem muss ich sagen daß manche "lowies" selbst schuld sind wenn sie beschimpft werden.also wenn mir einer sagt daß er neu dabei ist und mir fragen stellt bin ich immer gern bereit diese zu beantworten so gut ich kann aber wenn so fragen kommen wie "schenk mir mal 20g" oder "zieh mich mal kloster" dann werde ich auch arrogant denn sowas hab ich als lowie auch nicht gemacht.
fragen stellen und um hilfe bitten ist ok aber betteln und verlangen daß man überall durchgezogen wird von leuten die man nicht mal kennt ist ein unterschied.


----------



## surilko (8. Januar 2009)

ich erinner mich noch wo ich mit einem Kumpel zusammen WoW anfing, dass war eine spaßige Zeit, alles war neu, jedes gebiet jede instanz, jede klasse und rasse. Von level zu level fühlte ich mich stärker und dachte immer "ich würde alles tun um auch so ein cooler 70er zu sein" dann als ich 70 wurde erstmal alle instanzen besucht usw. jedoch wurde es immer mehr zum alltag und es machte immer weniger spaß, man kannte alles, nichts neues ... naja jetzt kam Wotlk inzwischen kennt man auch schon so gut wie alles aber naja bald wird gepatch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobi83 (9. Januar 2009)

Pimpler schrieb:


> und wenn ich dann noch en epic bekomme... naja mein raid sagt ich muss micro ausmachen wenn ich mla was bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jaja das kenne ich woher wenn ich mich im normal fall immer beherschen kann aber wenn der drop kommt auf den man sich freut und man als tank ja eh net so oft in die lage kommt das da was schoenes dropen koennte werde ich da auch etwas hysterisch im ts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DER ABSELUT BESTE MOMENT WAR ALS DER EP BALKEN AUF 70 weg war und man trotzdem am anfang stand und begriff das alles davor nur trial war 

gut machen habe gleich feierabend und dann habe ich keine zet mehr fuers Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg das noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (9. Januar 2009)

finde auch, jeder sollte sich mal an die eigene nase fassen und zurück denken, dass man auch mal bei 0 angefangen. manchmal kann ich es mir aber auch nicht verkneifen auf fragen erfundenen blödsinn zurück zu schreiben. z.b fragte mal jmd wo die tannenruhfeste ist. ich schrieb dann, du musst den tannen nordwärts folgen und bei der mit den 13 ästen ist die feste. aber respektlose beleidigungen find ich sehr niveaulos. aber was will man verlangen? bei millionen spielern gibts halt auch solche hirnies.


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Hab mich grad auf den PvP server Eredar als 16 tauren schamane einfach mal ein bisschen blöd gestelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ICH LIEBE es NOOB zu sein ich verstehe immer noch nicht wofür Tempowertung da ist ^^


----------



## Kelthelas (9. Januar 2009)

Deshalb liest keiner aus der Gilde guides zu den bossen 
Das macht wirklich spaß die zu lernen und es is noch viel besser wenn er dan down is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (9. Januar 2009)

Schonwieder so ein Thread? Warum?

Warum?!

Ich verzweifle...


----------



## likoria (9. Januar 2009)

Naja zu dem geflames im Handelschat...kennt ihr Ambossar? 
Ist auch immer das erste ein Flame


----------



## Irondragon1887 (9. Januar 2009)

bei mir auf dem server wird auch viel geflamt, besonders von der "elite" gilde der alli seite, bei denen sind es aber meist die leute die nicht von anfang an gezockt haben sonder welche die erst später zur gilde dazu gestossen sind! bei den leuten bekomme ich immer n kotzreiz wenn ich sie sehe und von den ganzen alten sind auch nur noch n paar dabei, was geblieben ist is der name und auf den bilden sich die wirklichen n00bs was ein.
gold gebe ich zwar keins aber mal durch ne ini ziehen oder tips geben tue ich auch weil mir wurde auch geholfen!!!!!


----------



## Hothgar22 (9. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch immer wieder gern Noob wusste damals mit lvl 69 nicht was deff-wertung ist als TANK aber schade dass die noob-zeiten so schnell vorbei sind:-(^^


----------



## Bhaalbrut (9. Januar 2009)

Was waren das noch Zeiten als ich sagen konnte... "HDW? Keine Ahnung was das ist aber ich will das sehen." Und in den Hauptstädten wurden als Anfragen für Gruppen für CoT/HdZ HC oder nonHC gestellt und ich hatte keine Ahnung was das sein sollte. Dann war ich endlich 70 und alle Welt wollte Gruppen für SSC oder TK finden. Ich wusste zwar inzwischen was Raid instanzen sind und das es Schlangenschrein und Festung der Stürme war, hab aber genau aus dem Grund nie gefragt was diese Abkürzungen bedeuten. Irgendwann findet man mal einen der es ausschreibt und dann weiß man es. Bis dahin konnte ich mir denken das mein Equip eh noch nicht ausreicht und ich mir nicht diese blöße geben musste, da ich es auch nicht mag wegen einer einfachen Frage angepisst zu werden. 

Wenn ich keine Ahnung habe was etwas ist halte ich meine Klappe. Irgendwann kriegt man es eh von jemanden erzählt der zeigen will wie schlau er ist ob man es hören will oder nicht. Dann kann ich immernoch sagen: "AH! SO IST DAS ALSO!"

Naja, inzwischen hab ich an meiner Arbeitsstelle einen gefunden der auch WoW spielt, und zwar intensiver. Jetzt kann ich immer ihn fragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTW: Tundra Allgemein ist der neue Brachland Chat. Was ich da regelmäßig alles an Beleidigungen gelesen habe geht auf keine Kuh Haut.


----------



## ChAzR (9. Januar 2009)

hehe finde ich gut deine idee! =)

Aber ich muss sagen ich bin immer nett =) Manchmal leider zu nett sodass ich sofort auf der Flist lande und tage lang voll gespamt werde von low chars mit den sätzen "ziehst du mich?" "hilfst du mal bitte?". Eig alles kein thema aber weils halt "n00bs" sind verstehen sie net wenn man sagt dass man gleich Naxx Raid hat und 3 stunden später immer noch da drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber ich finds immer wieder lustig ^^


----------



## DarkerO (9. Januar 2009)

ich wäre gerne wieder ein noob zu anfangszeiten, war doch einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. Januar 2009)

jaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irkirtark (9. Januar 2009)

Jop stimmt ich war mal voll der vollnoob
Manschmal lach ich auch über einen noob aber beleidigen tu ich sie nie
Wo ich mich vor nem halben Jahr mit meinen kumpels kaputtgelacht hab war als wir MC gegangen sind mit Lv 70 und uns ein Hexxer anschrieb obs da heromaken gäbe^^
Ich geb auch gehrne mal nem noob ein gold oder so ^^ wir waren alle mal so


----------



## Akara (9. Januar 2009)

ich hab schon immer verständnis für "Neulinge" und sage auch immer wieder zu Gildenmembern die sollen versuchen nett zu sein auch wenn es manchmal echt anstrengend ist alles wiederholt zuerklären =)
deswegen mein Tipp immer an Neue sagt wenn ihr jemanden anschreibt oder in eine Instanz geht das ihr neu seid dann wissen alle gleich bescheid und helfen eher und zeigen mehr verständniss wenn ihr Fehler macht und wenn sie euch beschimpfen ignoriert es einfach dann sind es idoten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## healyeah666 (9. Januar 2009)

Ach ja ich denke ich mach jetzt erstmal ne lange WoW pause und fang dann mal HdRO oder so an =) Das dumme ist nur das die Spile alle irgendwo ähnlich aufgebaut sind und man deshalb auch schnell den durchblick hat =( Ich wünschte ich wär länger nen Noob gewesen und hätte net so viel über WoW gelesen =)


----------



## eye_of_fire (9. Januar 2009)

Schöner Thread..ja, war schon ein 'bewegender' Augenblick als ich mit meinem Zwergenkrieger vor IF stand und nur Bauklötze staunte..oder das erste Mal in den DM als ich gefragt wurde, ob ich Def-oder Offtank bin
Und dann das System mit Gier und Bedarf..nunja, das 'Problem' hatten wohl scheinbar einige hier in dem Thread..immer wenn ich durch den Wald von Elwyn reite, rutscht ein leichter Seuzer raus..dieses Spielgefühl kommt wohl nicht wieder..


----------



## justoneofall (9. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> ...und fängst an sch**ss spiele wie gothic 3 oder guild wars zu spielen...


hey, Guild Wars ist viel besser als WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (9. Januar 2009)

justoneofall schrieb:


> hey, Guild Wars ist viel besser als WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das glaubst du wohl selbst net


----------



## ReWahn (9. Januar 2009)

Es gibt dinge, die geschehen aus unwissen, bedingt dadurch, dass man wirklich neu ist. das ist kein thema.
Es gibt aber auch dinge, die geschehen aus unfähigkeit. die sind das thema. denn von einem, der seine klasse bis lvl 80 ausgehalten hat und heros gehen will kann man ja wohl ein gewisses mass an klassenverständnis - zumindest für seine eigene - verlangen.


----------



## Scred (9. Januar 2009)

war mit einem twink mal komplett pleite (mein main war noch nich über 20) da hab ich einfach nur nett in og nach ein bisschen gold gefragt und werde ausgelacht und mit sprüchen bombadiert wie:
Auf level 12 bracuht man kein gold
ich meine auf levle 12 gibt es auch fähigkeiten und reppkosten usw

btt:
Auf meinem server wird es glaue ich immer besser ( kann nichts genaues sagen da meine twinks immer mit 3g starten)


----------



## BigWorm (9. Januar 2009)

ich weiß noch , grad lvl 40 aufm weg ins kloster , grp war voll dann treffe ich am fp in sothshore ein grp mitglied , fragte ihn ob er vielleich paar kupfer über hat weil ich grad 40 geworden bin und auf ein mount spare , reiten konnte ich zu dem zeitpunkt schon , dann gin das handelsfenster auf und der spieler drückte mir ein gepunkteten frostsäbler in die hand ( damals ging das noch ) und sagt hier dann musste net mehr lange warten ich fragte was er dafür haben will , er sagte nichts , ich weiß wie es ist grad 40 zu sein und kein mount darum nimm es !! 

ja solche spieler gibt es hin und wieder und wenn ich gefragt werde ob ich net ein gold über hab dann geb ich es meistens her aber es gibt dann auch so leute die dann jeden tag kommen , so ist es in WoW 


so long


----------



## wuschel21 (10. Januar 2009)

nice post ach ar das damals sch*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malaculix (10. Januar 2009)

Supppper das das mal einer sagt also echt ich helfe immer gern und verstehe leute nicht die unfreundlich sind wenn mann gefragt wird und keine lust hatt zu helfen Sollte mann wenigstens freundlich bleiben denn wie du schon sagst wir waren alle noobs und sollten neulingen nicht denn spaß am spielen verderben ich habe auch auf nem andern server angefangen un mit lev 10 denn char aufgegben und server gewechselt da die leute unfreundlich waren und wir wollen doch alle nicht das WoW Vom netz geht nur weil es nicht mehr genug spieler gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Januar 2009)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (10. Januar 2009)

Du bist ein echter oldschool WoW-ler...

- wenn dir als 60er minimum 5mal von nem frischen 54er bei drakki die t0 Brust weggerollt wurde

- wenn du in tyrs hand noch gold gefarmt hast weil man damals gold gefarmt hat indem man in tyrs hand gold gefarmt hat

- wenn du mindestens 5 RL-stunden deines lebens damit verbracht
hast, IG-schlafend neben einem großen grünen drachen in duskwood,
hinterland, ashenvale oder feralas zu liegen

- wenn du im Black Rock minimum 3x vor jedem MC raid vonnem alli-priest übernommen und in die Lava geworfen wurdest

- wenn dein 2ter 60er ein Schurke war, der NUR im Blackrock stand und auf allis gewartet hat

- wenn du mindestens 2x durch den Durchgang gesprungen und in der
Lava gelandet bist, bevor du auch nur einen Schritt in MC gesetzt hast

- wenn für dich Crusader die beste Waffenverzauberung ever ist

- wenn die einzigen epix von noobs und wenigspielern die t1 handgelenke, handschuhe und gürtel aus dem AH waren

- wenn du mit lvl 60 noch immer die lvl 40 Armschienen aus Warsong anhattest

- wenn du noch heute schweissgebadet mitten in der Nacht aufwachst, weil eine Stimme im Traum schrie: "DU BIST DIE BOMBE!!!"

- wenn du für ein AV 8 Stunden eingeplant hast

- wenn du jedes Warsong gewonnen hast, wenn du direkt nach dem Raid mit dem MT dahin gegangen bist (12k live ftw)

- wenn du noch den "i win"-Butten der Mages gekannt und gehasst hast

- wenn du noch mit 14 anderen nach UBRS gegangen bist

- wenn du jeden Mittwoch gespannt auf deinen neuen PvP-Rang gewartet hast

- wenn du und die restlichen 50% der Online-Leute in OG oder IF vor EINEM bestimmten häusschen standen

- wenn du dir sicher warst, dass JEDER Dudu, Priest und Schami (bzw. Pala) im Raid healer war

- wenn du als Pala nach einem Heal wieder angefangen hast, den Raid zu buffen

- wenn du die Hexer/Tanks immer noch auf ignor hast, welche immer
nach 20min Aufteilung bei Garr gefragt haben, welches nun ihr target
sei

- wenn du niemals mit Absicht in MC Hunde gelootet hast

- wenn du als ehemaliger Raidleader irgendwo eine Stoppuhr verstaubt inner Schublade hast

- wenn du für jede Quest noch das Questlog gelesen hast, anstatt ins i-net zugehen und nachzuschlagen, wo du was machen musst

- wenn du "Ratchet" und nicht "Ratschet" schriebst

- wenn du dich heute bei einem Random-Fun-BWL-Raid vor dem ersten Nef try nackig machst

- wenn du im heutigen Hyjal vergeblich nach nem "under construction" Schild suchst

- wenn du 1mal die Woche um Mitternacht mit Gildendudes iwo in Azshara fischen warst

...wenn du aufm weg nach aq von der twilight hammer reitgruppe 10x umgeboxt worden bist q_q

... du dich erinnern kannst als PvP eingeführt wurde und unvergessene Schlachten bei Tarrens Mühle geschlagen wurden.

...du dich erinnern kannst, dass Alterac auch mal 24 Stunden dauern konnte.

...wenn du ohne zwei Priester nicht nach Scholomance gegangen bist, weil Alexei Barov sonst unschaffbar gewesen wäre.

...du mit nem 40ger mount durch goldshire geritten bist und am posen warst.

... Du noch unehrenhafte Kills kennst

... du dich immer gefreut hast, zum Eingang eines BG rennen zu dürfen, weil es ja keine Anmelder in Städten gab.

... Du Dich noch erinnern kannst, wie Düsterbruch eingeführt wurde.

...das größte Ziel deines Druiden war, endlich Anregen zu skillen

... du immernoch ,ICH BIN DIE BOMBE` brüllst

...Du Dich noch mit Grausen an die Zeit im Kern erinnern kannst,
als die Palabuffs nur 5 Minuten lang hielten und Du den Ersten wieder
nachbuffen durftest, nachdem Du beim Letzten angelangt warst...

... du im Alteractal mit einer Schredder für Angst und Panik bei den Gegnern gesorgt hast.

... du als Priester normal noch 30 sek ablingzeit auf dem Schild hattest und es auf 15 sekunden runter skillen kontest.

...du in MC den OOCRezzer gespielt hast

... du dich noch erinnern kannst wie man sich früher angebrüllt hat
in den BGs weil sie einen nicht in die Schlachtgruppe einladen wollten!

...als die jäger sich nachm pullen in mc immer totstellen mussten

... du noch weißt, dass in Silithus mal eine Mauer war, hinter der nix dolles war, man aber ärger bekommen hat.

... du von Flugpunkt zu Flugpunkt manuell weiterfliegen musstest.....

... spieler der gegnerischen fraktion im blackrock in die lava geworfen hast (als priester mit gedankenkontrolle)

...du Pala gespielt hast und alle Untoten mit Exorzismus geowned hast

... dass es im blockrock mehr skelette als steine auf dem boden gab.

...du einen druiden gespielt hast und keinen "dudu"

...wenn für dich +spelldmg und aggroreduce im raid ein fremdwort waren

...man bei seinen ersten MC epic teil fast vor Glück geheult hätte

...Du keine Wettereffekte kennst

...du im TS immer nur auf das NEIN des Jägers, der Drakki kitete gewartet hast...

...du dich noch an eine Zeit erinnern kannst, in denen 4k Life viel war

...du noch weisst wofür das "Kompendium des Drachentöters" gut ist.

...du die Buchreihe "Drachisch für Dummies" kennst

... du heute noch das Gespräch von Executus und Ragnaros auswendig
kannst und dir der Gedanke daran immer noch ein bisschen Gänsehaut
bereitet.

...schurken den hexer am hof gekopfnusst, den krieger geblendet und flagge gelootet haben

... wenn du dich nioch daran erinnerst, dass man Untote mal shackeln konnte

... Goldwerbung, Chinafarmer und Level Bots für dich noch Fremdwörter waren.

... 1000 Gold ein Vermögen waren

...dich noch an Magier erinnerst die aus der Unsichtbarkeit heraus Instantpyros verschossen haben

...bei Garr der RL immer geflucht hat, nachdem er die
Tankreihenfolge der Adds linksrum und die der Hexer rechtsrum erklärt
hat worauf der Haufen durcheinander lief bzw. es keine
Schlachtzugsympole gab

... zu 5 versucht hat, nen t2 krieger vor bwl eingang zu nucken

... Dir ein "Tribut-Run" noch was sagt

... hexer eine extrem schwache klasse waren

...du dich daran erinnerst das es noch % und nicht Trefferwertung gab

...wenn du stundenlang in BRD den Barmans Shaker gefarmt hast.

... wenn du schonmal mit 9 Freunden in Strath das Baron Mount gefarmt hast.

... wenn du als Paladin die Schurken 5 mal buffen musstest, weil sie immer im Stealth waren.

... wenn das erste Epic das du gesehen hast Hexer T1 Handschuhe waren.

... wenn du das Buch "Tome of Tranquilizing Shot" schon mindestens 20 mal im Inventar hattest.

...wenn du dich an "Amiabilitylovetollwow" errinerst

... wenn du deine Ruhestein im Ödland gesetzt hattest um schneller in MC zu sein.

... du noch 20 min lang Wasser/Brot herstellen musstest um deinen Raid zu füttern.

... Hexenmeister 2h vor einem Raid anfangen mussten Seelensplitter zu farmen um die ganzen lauffaulen Leute zu porten.

... Krieger am heulen waren wenn der Kernhundzahn von nem Hunter rolled wurde.

... du weißt wo Stranglethorn liegt.

... du dich für ein BG angemeldet hast und erst mal eine Instanz gemacht hast um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken.

... Leute in full T2 fast Gottgleichen status hatten.

... wenn du jedes mal darüber gelacht hast, wenn der
raidleader mit den schurken geschimpft hat, da diese wieder einem
neueinsteiger in mc mit der epicquest bei golemag reingelegt haben und
dieser dann in der lava verreckt sind

-Tanks bei Ony 60 Sekunden lang antanken "mussten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- wenn du mind. 5 Rang 14er mit Namen kennst

- wenn dein MT auf einmal weg war und du im TS ein
"oops" gehört hast, weil er aus versehen bgbuddy und autoinvite für AV
anhatte, dass nach 4 Stunden aufging.

- wenn es für dich in BWL normal ist, dass beim Trash
mind. 2 Mobs von Jäger gekitet werden, weil die Gruppen sonst zu hart
sind.

- wenn du dich wunderst warum Schamanen in Classic zu dumm waren Chainheal einzusetzen

- wenn dein erster MC run darin bestand mit deinem Schammi OOC zu bleiben und bei Magmadarr die dummen zu rezzen

- wenn du noch weißt wieso man den "Buchband der Widerstandskraft" brauchte und was für mats man sonst onch brauchte.

... du dich erinnern kannst, dass es im av mehr angler als pvpler gab ;o)

- die leute im bg alle kanntest, weil sie von deinem realm waren

- wenn du mit dem wl aus deiner gilde 10000000000000000x scholo warst für die attacke des direktors

.... wenn du in scholo noch ganz verwundert warst, am friedhof zu landen, obwohl dieser dämliche zombie doch tot war


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Januar 2009)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> das glaubst du wohl selbst net



GW ist nicht mit WoW vergleichbar, kann aber sicher mithalten. Guild Wars ist ein geniales Spiel.


----------



## Maxugon (10. Januar 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Das wirst du nie wieder erleben, ausser du probierst ein andres onlinespiel aus dann ists für 10 minuten wieder wie damals xD


Das stimmt nicht.Es wird nie wieder so sein.Ich habe mal mit LotrO angefangen.Da ist kein Gefühl.Bei WoW war das unbeschreiblich.So geil..


----------



## Brisk7373 (21. Januar 2009)

n1 thread


----------



## Werer (21. Januar 2009)

> Das wirst du nie wieder erleben, ausser du probierst ein andres onlinespiel aus dann ists für 10 minuten wieder wie damals xD



Das geht wirklich nicht mehr. habe Hdro und War ausprobiert aber als Noob habe ich mich nie gefühlt^^
Ja der Anfang von WoW war geil und auch ich habe viele Anfängerfehler gemacht wie so jeder und hatte Glück dass ich immer mit leuten unterwegs war die noch weniger Ahnung hatten...kann auch sein dass ich direkt auf Norgannon angefangen habe als der neu war und nur sehr sehr wenige 60er da waren. Weiss in unserer Gilde war einer der ersten 60er auf dem Server und habe fast in die Hosen gepinkelt als er vor mir stand und mit mir redete^^ War so ein erhabenes Gefühl ,lol.


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Januar 2009)

Joa, Wissen und "Der Durchblick" nehmen so manchen Sachen die Faszination. Ich erinner mich auch gerne daran, wie ich damals mit meinem Schutz geskillten "Schadenspaladin" PvP gemacht habe und mit meinem Willenskraftkolben auf irgendwelche Leute eingedroschen hab ^^. Selbst mit lvl60 im Raid gabs noch dieses packende Gefühl "wow, da gibts noch soooooviel zu entdecken und man steht noch ganz am Anfang" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie ist das Gefühl jetzt raus, genau wie bei ner 2jährigen Beziehung oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist einfach nicht mehr so aufregend - leider.

edit: @etmundl: So ca. 90% der Liste trifft auf mich zu, bin ich jetzt offizieller WoW-Veteran *gg*?


----------



## Raheema (21. Januar 2009)

ich wäre auch gern zu 60 zeiten eingestiegen -.-

BC war einfach scheiße


----------



## Kontinuum (22. Januar 2009)

Joa, ich als Spieler erster Stunde, werde auch immer melancholisch bei der Erinnerung an die damalige Zeit *gg*


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (22. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> Vor ein paar wochen hab ich einen fred mitverfolgt (ich weiss nich mehr genau worums ging^^) naja auf jeden fall fragte der user nach irgendetwas und wurde sofort aufs übelste beleidigt n00b,spast,arschloch war da noch sanft die leute die sowas sagten zogen dann auch gleich mal über leute her die sie nach gold
> oder nach einem run durch eine ini gefragt hatten... ich hab dann gedacht es gibt bis auf ein paar ausnamen nur a*schlöcher
> 
> 
> ...



Dieser fullquote ist beabsichtigt!

Denn er hat recht, wieso muss man sich immer angiften?


----------



## Black_Deadman (22. Januar 2009)

Ach das war noch was schönes ich weiß noch genau , ich wurde gerade 40 wollte mir mein heißerabeitets Pferd holen . 
Da kamm mir aber ihrgtwie ein Serverneustart dazwischen. Ich wusste noch nicht was es war . 
Einfach mal on geblieben und schubs wurde ich gekickt ich dachte mir nein was ist das -.-
Nach etlichen fehlversuchen ging es wieder ich freute mich wie ein König die freude hielt nicht lange ich habe ein lvl. verloren.
Egal mit vollen Elan an die Sache ran und das 40te entscheidene Lvl. doch noch geschafft und mit voller Freude 2 oder 3 Tage nur rumgeritten.
Zu dieser Zeit war GM ein Fremdwort .​Deswegen können mich die sogenannten Noobs solange anflüstern wie sie wollen ich helfe fast immer weiter, außer ich bin unter Stress. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Black


----------



## Corlin (22. Januar 2009)

hehe ja "frueher war alles besser"
 ers war wirklich super als man noch durch die welt gegangen ist und nicht wusste was naechstes kommt. Heute is das eher so "och mit lvl40 muss ich da hin und das machen .... quest anehmen \och kenn ich schon"

Und als man noch nicht wusste wie man eigentlich spielen soll oder wie man sich in einer gruppe verhalten soll. Mit ca lvl 30 hab ich endlich mein talent baum gefunden und wusste nicht weiter. Hab einfach punkte wie wild vergeben... da ich dachte man muss alle felder voll machen hehe.
Oder mein erster dm run....... als ich noch nich wusste wie das wuerfel system geht.... immer "need" und hab mir gedacht und es sogar in den chat geschrieben "hey leute heute gewinne ich ja alles" und als ich dann nur etwas boesere antworten bekommen habe und gekickt wurde. ja das war noch was.

was mich aber heute an sogenannten "noobs" stoert....
man geht mit einem "lvl80" hunter in eine instance.... und der idiot hat kein plan wie man sich in einer grupper verhalten soll. Beim ersten mal ok (jeder kann mal ausversehen mein sheep pullen) aber wenn es jeden pull so geht. Nach einer zeit hat man einfach keine lust mehr.

Und leute in sw or if die mich nach gold fragen. Ich sag einfach "nein" da ich mir in WoW auch alles selber erarbeitet habe. Und dann so einer neben dir steht und dich alle 2sec anspricht "komm bitte nur 1gold" oder am besten noch jedes mal das trade window aufmachen. Nach dem 3mal gehen die auf meine ignoreliste.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe. |Wenn jemand im trade channel irgendwas fragt und 90% der antworten sind nur irgendwelcher scheiss. Also da pack ich mir nur am kopf. Ich meine jeder is mal klein angefangen.

so far...... frueher war es noch schoen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man muss sagen .. Wow macht auch heute noch spass


----------



## Kannto (22. Januar 2009)

die zeit als noob war echt schön egal was für ne kinderkacke dir passiert is du hast dich mordmäßig gefreut^^
und wenn ich ne frage hatte gabs ja meinen bruder und meinen netten alten gildenleader
da find ich mich manchmal selbst dumm wenn ich leute beleidige weil sie mal von etwas nicht ne ahnung haben obwohl ich auch schon mehr als schlimme fälle hatte auf lvl 70 sollte man das würfel- und gebundensystem kennen find ich^^


----------



## 1220borki (22. Januar 2009)

ob ich nun neu bin oder nich, nach gold fragen is doch das letzte. ich stell mich am monatsende doch auch nich auf die strasse und frage leute nach geld nur weil meins alle ist.
dann muss man sich halt nen kopf machen wie man welches kriegt bzw. sich verdient..


----------



## Larmina (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich muss hier mal sagen: Gothic 3 ist kein Scheiß spiel!


----------



## ReWahn (22. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> du wirst prompt eingeladen,und fröhlich im gruppenchat bergrüsst.sie porten auch gleich und ab in die ini...
> ein brauner riesenwurm den du angeklickt hast rollt auf dich zu und trifft dich mit einer dicken zahl für 27.
> du beginnst mit deinen +wille und +int  kolben auf ihn einzukloppen!
> der tank stiehlt dir im letzten augenblick bevor du kratzt die aggro,und die truppe nuked ihn noch voll down.
> ...



komisch... das lootsystem in wow ist nicht wirklich schwer zu verstehen, und ist btw im hanbuch ausführlich erläutert. das simple bedarf-und-gier system hat man in 30 sec verstanden.
--> Sei kein noob. dann wirst du auch nicht als einer beschimpft.



Larmina schrieb:


> Also ich muss hier mal sagen: Gothic 3 ist kein Scheiß spiel!


Im vergleich zu gothic 1 und 2 (beides geniale spiele <3 ) schon. es kommt aum atmosphäre auf, die story is lasch, die welt wirkt lieblos und im eilverfahren dahingeklatscht... von den unzähligen bugs mal ganz abgesehen :>


----------



## StolenTheRogue (22. Januar 2009)

der fred ist gut und auf jeden auch richtig.
Nur kann man nicht riechen wer von den wow-low-bunnys ein dicker haariger kerl ist der sich die verzweifelten kein-rl-freundinhaber zunutze macht indem er einen satz bildet wie "huhu magst du mir X gold geben hihi" .
Oder eben ein newb.
Ich habe sogar zu MC zeiten einem der im sagenchannel nett nachn bissi gold gefragt hat, 20g gegeben (wie ihr wisst viel geld zu classic zeiten).
Hatte kurz vorher 340g gemacht indem ich das rezept der [stahlwaffenlangkette] oder so vertickert habe *in erinnerungen schwelg* ui genug davon... naja auf jeden sind wir heut noch dick befreundet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesacht is röschtösch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (22. Januar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Im vergleich zu gothic 1 und 2 (beides geniale spiele <3 ) schon. es kommt aum atmosphäre auf, die story is lasch, die welt wirkt lieblos und im eilverfahren dahingeklatscht... von den unzähligen bugs mal ganz abgesehen :>


Oke im Vergleich zu denen schon... aber gibt schlechteres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mygan (22. Januar 2009)

Yaaaaaaa die alten zeiten! Lang ists her *Gg+

Früher gleich mal die größte Rasse gemacht (Tauren ftw) un ne klasse wo man einfach nur wild herumkloppen muss >Krieger! Haltungen erst mit 44 gecheckt dases sowas gibt, das  40er - Mount durch "Schalentiere" finanziert, die vor der Küste in Desolace waren und man früher noch beim abgeben 50 silber a 5 Schalentiere oder so bekommen hat xD Und gelegentlich is ne Angel rausgekommen die man dann beim Händler für viel Silber Vk hat!

Erstes Epic mit 40 oder so bekommen "Schwarzschädelschild" wars glaub...Da dann ersma Willenskraft drauf vz lassen (xDD) damit ich meine Gesundheit schneller regeneriere (hat mich beim lvln total angekotzt immer solang zu warten bis ich volle Gesundheit hatte...)! Aber das beste kommt ja noch, auf 58 in Stratholme das erste ma als Tank gewesen, die mobs mit dem "Körper gepullt" xD (hey, aber wir sind KEIN einziges mal gewhiped, bis mich n paar drauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, dases au leichter geht xD) Schusswaffe? Bogen? Das können Krieger benutzen? xD Dann auf Dolche need gemacht, weil da bessere Dolche als Schwerter gedropt sin xD Aber rofl, das beste das ich je gemacht habe war, als ich auf ne Platten Hose >mit Intelligenz< need gemacht habe, weil ich gedacht hab mit intelligenz skillt man seine waffen schneller auf xDDD 

Aber das mit dem Würfelsystem habch am Anfang au voll nit gecheckt...Hab au by mir gedacht "du willst doch nit glei als gieriger Spieler gelten"...aber der Mitspieler war da nit so tolerant un hat mich ersma zugenörgelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anfangszeiten waren schön, aber ich finde, wenn man WoW relaxt angeht und nicht so "Epic verblendet" is, sondern es nur aus Fun spielt, ises auch heute noch ein sehr schönes Spiel! Un ich find die ganzen Bemerkungen ala "öhh du hast nen paar 60er/70er/80er/besondere Epics etc. hast ja kein RL un so" haben bei WoW nix zu suchen...jeder spielt soviel wie er will, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Handels un Allgemeinchannel bin´ch au nit mehr drin, muss ich dazu sagen xD

Have Fun mit WoW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab erst so um level 50 kapiert, dass Essen in WoW ned nur verschwendung von Geld ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volun (22. Januar 2009)

Also irgendwie gab es damals genau so Idioten wie heute. Spiele wie sicherlich viele seit Release, aber schon damals war der Umgangston nicht immer der beste.

Und wenn man ganz ehrlich zu sich selbst ist, dann weiss man, dass es damals auch nicht alles so toll war wie es doch immer so beschrieben wird.

Verstehe nicht, warum manche schreiben wie toll es doch war, sich durch MC bis Raggy zu wipen. Wenn man die gleiche Frage zum damaligen Zeitpunkt gestellt hätte, so würde die Antwort ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Skusselbutt (22. Januar 2009)

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Tirisfal - so ein seltsames Bollwerk und diese stickige neblige neue Welt... und dann dieser kaputt ausschauende Totenkopf-Bär der mich onehitted zum Friedhof geschickt hat und ich mir noch dachte: wow, so sieht also das hohe Level aus! und dann: Scheiße, jetzt tot und wieder neu anfangen????

n00b und Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




als Krieger erst mit 58 gemerkt was genau "tanken" ist - ohne jegliche Addons gespielt und nie groß daran gedacht dass der Krieger ja eigentlich keinen Schaden macht - bis dahin immer von ausgegangen dass ich die Teile an mir halte weil ich so dicken Schaden mach... und Rüstung zerreißen verstärkts, da mach ich ja noch mehr schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach war das damals noch alles so jung und unschuldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Mygan (23. Januar 2009)

Ach ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hab nie mit i-welche Add ons getankt, selbst später nicht. Finde als guter Krieger hasu das im >Gefühl< xD Und hab so gut wie nie Aggro verloren *gg+


----------



## Lutios (28. Januar 2009)

etmundi schrieb:


> Du bist ein echter oldschool WoW-ler...
> 
> - wenn dir als 60er minimum 5mal von nem frischen 54er bei drakki die t0 Brust weggerollt wurde
> 
> ...



signed. bis darauf das bei uns der Tank die ersten 2% gemacht hat was sooooo damn lange gedauert hat das is nich vorstellbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: also bei oni zum antanken


----------



## MaTzE_414 (28. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> Vor ein paar wochen hab ich einen fred mitverfolgt (ich weiss nich mehr genau worums ging^^) naja auf jeden fall fragte der user nach irgendetwas und wurde sofort aufs übelste beleidigt n00b,spast,arschloch war da noch sanft die leute die sowas sagten zogen dann auch gleich mal über leute her die sie nach gold
> oder nach einem run durch eine ini gefragt hatten... ich hab dann gedacht es gibt bis auf ein paar ausnamen nur a*schlöcher
> 
> 
> ...





Hast schon recht aber was hast du gegen Gothic 3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist doch ein geiles Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (28. Januar 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> und dieser satz hat dich bei mir unsympatisch gemacht...
> 
> na ja stimme dir aber zu... Aber bitte, wer mit lvl 70 noch immer nicht die grundlagen des Spieles beherrscht nun ja.. dazusag ich einfach mal nix




Und? Das geht dich doch garnichts an! Meine Freundin spielt auch WoW und hat einen level 70 Mage! Frag sie mal was eine Frostnova ist! Sie hat keine Ahnung. Scheiss drauf. Sie hat trotzdem Spaß -.-


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich damals das erste mal Alteractal(ich liebe PvP) war.
Ich habe Schneewehenfriedhof mehrmals angegriffen und wurde übelst zugeflamed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Angeblich wurden sogar Tickets gegen mich verfasst(nie was davon mitbekommen), aber ich wusste nicht was daran so schlimm war, einen Friedhof zu besetzten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es hat lange gedauert, bis mich ein netter Mitspieler aufgeklärt hat, wie das da läuft und wieso ich Schneewehenfriedhof nicht tappen soll.
Ich war ihm äußerst dankbar und hab mich mehrmals bei ihm bedankt.
[Geben konnte ich ihm nichts, er war auf einem anderen Server(Über PvP geschrieben)]

Und die Moral aus der Geschicht:
Aufklären ist besser als flamen, sonst würde ich noch heute ab und zu Schneewehenfriedhof tappen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (28. Januar 2009)

Ich habe vor fast nem halben Jahr mit WoW aufgehört, weil ich das schöne Anfangsgefühl vermisst habe, und es kam nicht wieder. Ich glaube, dass dieses Erfolgsdenken und "Schw*zvergleichen" einem das Feeling kaputt macht. Ich war zwar Allianz, aber ich bin immer unglaublich gern in die Lowie-Inis im Brachland gegangen. Überhaupt habe ich das Brachland geliebt, weil ich da mal vom Eschental rübergelaufen bin und mich gefühlt habe wie ein Agent auf feindlichem Gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war das erste Hordegebiet, was meine kleine Druidin zu sehen bekommen hat. Das eigentlich schöne an WoW ist das Entdecken des Neuen ohne Leistungsdruck. Nur leider waren die Gebiete, die mit BC kamen, nicht halb so schön wie die alten und zudem lieblos gestaltet. Nie wieder gab es so eine tolle Gegend wie das Schlingendorntal, so schöne, stimmungsvolle Inis wie die guten alten Todesminen, die Höhlen des Wehklagens, wo man noch richtig Angst hatte! Das alles ist unwiederbringlich verloren gegangen und ich zweifle es stark an, dass es sowas jemals wieder geben wird. Das hat mich sehr lange sehr traurig gemacht, und das tut es auch immer noch... Aber Blizzard hat das Spiel und seine Athmosphäre zugrunde gerichtet. Ein großer Teil dieser Schuld kommt auch der Community zu. WoW ist eben ein sogenanntes breakthrough game, etwas nie Dagewesenes, und zieht somit alle möglichen Menschen an, auch den Aussatz.
Aber das ist immer so, wenn etwas besonders gut ist. Ich sag nur Filmreihen. Der erste war richtig gut und erfolgreich, der zweite nur noch ein billiger Abklatsch, aber man setzt die Reihe so lange fort, bis absolut kein Schwein den Film mehr sehen will. Leider kann die heutige Industrie nicht aufhören, wenns gerade schön ist, sondern muss ihre eigenen Produkte systematisch ausbeuten und kaputt machen bis der letzte Cent rausgesogen ist.


----------



## Fleder (29. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> Vor ein paar wochen hab ich einen fred mitverfolgt ...




was zum teufel soll bitte ein "fred" sein?
wenn du einen thread meinst, ok...


----------



## minosha (29. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> Vor ein paar wochen hab ich einen fred mitverfolgt (ich weiss nich mehr genau worums ging^^) naja auf jeden fall fragte der user nach irgendetwas und wurde sofort aufs übelste beleidigt n00b,spast,arschloch war da noch sanft die leute die sowas sagten zogen dann auch gleich mal über leute her die sie nach gold
> oder nach einem run durch eine ini gefragt hatten... ich hab dann gedacht es gibt bis auf ein paar ausnamen nur a*schlöcher
> 
> 
> ...




Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht. Jeder ist gekrabbelt bevor er lief.

Ich hatte mal so etwas im Ragfireabgrund. Eine Priesterin die neu in WOW war, wollte wissen wie sie von Silbermond nach Orgrimmar kommt. Die antwort der anderen Gruppen Mitglieder war für einen der das Spiel kennt gut zu verstehen. "Geh zur Kugel, Porte dich nach UC und nimm da den Zep nach OG."  So in etwa war die Antwort.

Nach dem etwa fünf Grillen gezirpt haten wurde mir klar, dass die junge Priesterin kein Wort verstand. Also hab ich ihr detailiert erklärt wie sie in die Inni kommt.
Zum Porten war sie zu klein.

Ich will damit sagen. Habt Geduld und regt Euch nicht auf.

Have fun Minosha


----------



## Rheyvan (29. Januar 2009)

jaja.. damals als ich noch noob war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ja das waren noch Zeiten. Auch ich wünsche mir manchmal das Gefühl zurück und habe auch gehofft, es käme mit WotlK wieder. Aber nix da. Wo man sich am anfang ganz vorsichtig durch die ersten hohen Inis getastet hat und den Mitspielern alles erklärt hat, wird heute nur noch durchgerannt und geschimpft, wenn mal was nicht ging oder man OMG ganze 5 minuten länger gebraucht hat.

ABer was solls. Idioten gab es übrigens auch früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiss noch als ich mit meiner kleinen Priesterin das erste mal Shadowfang war. Ich kannte das Prinzip von Gier und Bedarf noch nicht und hab mich natürlich prompt beim Wolf-Boss beim Umhang (mit Beweglichkeit, ok.. hatte auch keine Ahnung von stats oder wie die funzen) verwürfelt.
Einer aus der Gruppe hat mich dann regelrecht zusammengeschissen von wegen das wisse man doch (klar automatisch, steht ja bei jeder charerstellung extra im Fenster, was?) einfach.
Als er dann nicht aufhören wollte, hab ich ihm einfach mitgeteilt, wenn er jetzt nicht ruhig sei, kämen von mir einfach keine Heals mehr. Das hat dann genützt.

Ich zottel momentan, wenn ich mich überhaupt einlogge, wieder mehr in der alten Welt rum.
Und so schön die Landschaft von WotlK auch ist... ich fühl mich auf den alten Kontinenten doch mehr zu Hause.

Gruss


----------



## Thrainan (29. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das alte schöne rumgimpen kommt so ohne weiteres nicht mehr wieder. Da wird Blizz machen könnenw as sie wollen. Dazu ist die Community zu abgebrüht und erfahren. Selbst wenn man das Spiel wechselt, sei es Herr der Ringe, WAR oder AoC, das Prinzip ist immer das gleiche. 
Wenn ich nen anderes Spiel, oder nur ne andere Klasse spiele setzt bei skillbäumen und neuen Talenten, bei Waffen und Rüstungen immer gleich der Taschenrechner im Kopf ein. Da kann ich nix gegen machen, ist einfach die Routine.
Das traurige ist ja nur das wir alten Hasen manchmal den Neulingen unsere Routinen aufzwingen. 
Drann erinnern kann man sich, nur zurückkommen wird das alte feakling wohl nicht.


----------



## Technocrat (29. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> nein, auf meinem Server ists super. Ist aber ein englisher :/



Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwina (29. Januar 2009)

etmundi schrieb:


> Du bist ein echter oldschool WoW-ler...
> 
> - wenn dir als 60er minimum 5mal von nem frischen 54er bei drakki die t0 Brust weggerollt wurde
> 
> ...




Schmacht  Trauer


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (29. Januar 2009)

Damals als ich ein noob war, hab ich exakt einmal auf einen grünen gegenstand falsch gerollt und ihn dann rausgerückt als ich bemerkt hab das den wer andres gebrauchen kann. 

damals als ich kein noob mehr war hab ich aber auch leute getroffen die stunden lang gegen ne wand rennen (wörtlich!) und sich wundern das man sauer wird weil sie deine zeit verschwenden.

Newb's gibts solche und solche - die einen die sich das handbuch mal durchgelesen haben und trotzdem nix können weil ses net verstehen wollen
                                             - solche die zu doof sind ne wand von nem weg zu unterscheiden
                                             - solche die garkeine noobs sind sondern nru so tun um andere auf die palme zu bringen
                                              - und natürlich die denen man auch tatsächlich helfen kann weil sie auch bereit dazu sind das spiel verstehen zu wollen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Januar 2009)

Na ja, gegen Newbies hab ich nix und wir waren alle mal welche, aber so'n bissl vertrottelt sind manche Zeitgenossen ja schon. Da triffst du 50er Krieger, die noch keinen einzigen Talentpunkt verteilt haben, weil sie Angst haben, einen Fehler zu machen. Da rennen Spieler rum und fragen mich, welches Monster Wolfsfleisch dropt. Und die Teletubbies von Azeroth heißen Dudu, Pala, Rüssi und Wayne. Vielleicht ist WoW inzwischen doch ne Spur zu casual-friendly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthfury (29. Januar 2009)

schöner Thread wirklich.

Nur schade das ein paar nicht verstehen wollen, das es nicht darum geht, dass früher alles besser war, sondern vielmehr darum,

das man endlich wieder respektvoll miteinander umgeht!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Januar 2009)

"Wieder" respektvoll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das würde voraussetzen, dass die Ingame Community mal freundlich und respektvoll war, was ich in WoW seit der Beta noch nicht erlebt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (29. Januar 2009)

@ TE und Berni0308


100% /signed


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Ich bin immer lieb IG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur bei buffed manchmal nicht da kriegt man einfach manchmal die Krise =)

Aber ich würde auch gerne mal wieder Noobmäßig rumeiern^^


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> "Wieder" respektvoll...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warst auf nem fiesen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis BC rauskam fand ich die Community auf Frostwolf super, abgesehen von den Affenjungs, aber wer mag die schon ;?)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Warst auf nem fiesen Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war Ally auf Alleria, das war die Hölle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War auch Hordler auf Trollbane (UK), das war noch schlimmer.
Jetzt bin ich Ally auf Ahn'Qiraj, aber eine Offenbarung ist es auch nicht. Ich finde nicht, dass die Community immer schlechter wird. Nur größer. 

Das ist halt diese Krankheit, die Nostalgie. Rückblickend wirkt auch der größte Scheiß gar nicht mehr so schlimm. Star Wars Episode 1, die WoW-Classic Community, Stalingrad...


----------



## glatzmann (29. Januar 2009)

servus,

ich find den post echt klasse - musste daran denken wie ich gaaaaanz am anfang, also als "noob", das erste mal in einer ini war und als krieger auf nen stab gewürfelt hab^^ - als die mich dann fragten was das soll sagte ich das ich ja noch keinen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss aber auch sagen das ich mich nicht so verhalte wie von dir beschrieben - ich helf lieber mal als einen downzuflamen

find's gut das du's mal angesprochen hast!

gruss
glatzmann


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (29. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich war Ally auf Alleria, das war die Hölle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie kannst du Stalingrad mit der WoW Classic Community vergleichen O_o?

lg Peace


----------



## Turismo (29. Januar 2009)

ich war nie ein nub


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (29. Januar 2009)

Herrlich die Story mit dem Würfeln. Auch ich habe auf Bedarf geklickt bei einem Zauberstab (Krieger), habe es gewonnen und wurde gekickt. Jaja der erste Wurf geht immer danben aber man erinnert sich bis heute dran ^^


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (29. Januar 2009)

Naja als ich Angefangen habe damals mit Blutelf Schurke beruf gleich mal VZ genommen seh so Tigerauge dachte ich mir da mach ich bedarf drauf kannste ja Entzaubern ---> grp hat mir mal erklärt was man Entzaubern kann und was net war wenigstens eine nette grp 

lg Peace


----------



## turalya (29. Januar 2009)

Minosha und Alwina haut mal die Fullquote raus^^

sonst bin ich ganz deiner Meinung @ TE das war auch mein Grund mit WoW aufzuhören...Ich habe keine Freude mehr daran die Quest fertig zu haben ich will nu noch das lvl oder das Item.

Wie ich mich damals gefreut hab als mich ein 50er dm gezogen hat und ich bin aus dem Staunen nicht mehr rausgekommen als ich das Kanonenbeladene Schiff gesehen hab, oder Un'goro wie man reinfliegt...die Liste war sehr lang und jetzt? Naxx ist HÄSSLICH und die neuen Gebiete sind alles nru Schnee und untote...


----------



## Nyckon (29. Januar 2009)

Huhu buffies,

also @ TE ... stimme dem ja teilweise soweit zu, aber warum ist Gothic 3 ein scheiss Spiel?
Es ist kein mmo etc. es ist ein schönes und sehr grafisch feines Abenteuerspielchen für den gemühtlichen abend oder falls die wow server mal wieder down sind etc. ^^
Also der vergleich mit beschissen hängt da wohl ziemlich in den seilen. Ö_Ö

mfg
Nyckon


----------



## Céraa (29. Januar 2009)

also ich bin auch der meinung, man sollte für "Neueinsteiger" oder leute, die einfach nich das spielreische verständnis/können haben (wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) verständnis haben.
man sollte sie nich einfach als noobs, gimps oder whatever beschimpfen - sie können ja meist nichts dafür.

allerdings finde ich es schon berechtigt, sich über solche leute aufzuregen wenn man ihnen verbesserungsvorschläge/ratschläge gibt und diese selbige nicht befolgen.
wenn sie die vorschläge beim 1. mal nich befolgen - kein problem, die müssen sich ja auch erst umstellen.
aber wenn man es ihnen zehn- oder 20mal sagt und sie es immer noch nicht machen....dann gibt mir das schon zu denken übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
maxi


----------



## Bloodghost (29. Januar 2009)

Kann dem TE nur Recht geben. Wenn ich da so zurückdenke wie ich meinen Warlock angefangen hab, der inzwischen Full Epic ist. Mit dem Stab die Eber verkloppt und sich wie ein Schnitzel gefreut wenn ne Stoffrüstung mit Stärke ausgestattet war. Zaubern war mir damals eher ein Fremdwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder ich kann mich noch genau daran erinnern wie damals so ein epischer Kampfstab gedroppt ist mit Rüstung und Stärke. ^^ Lag aber daran dass ich mit nem Krieger angefangen hab und somit nix anderes kannte als Nahkampf. Oder versucht hab Goldspammer dazu zu bewegen ihre Klappe zu halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings gehör ich auch zu den Leuten die es einfach nervt wenn ständig ein lvl 13 Krieger mit dem Namen Deathkiller oder Gângstêrrâppêr einen anwhispert und nach Gold bettelt. Aber nach dem Thread werd ichs mir in Zukunft zweimal überlegen ob ich wirklich nichts geb. Schließlich sind die 3-5 Gold ne ganze Menge auf dem lvl während man mit 80, 20g locker in einer 5 Minuten Quest reinholt.
In dem Sinne: Happy Gimping!


----------



## Thrainan (29. Januar 2009)

Bloodghost schrieb:


> Allerdings gehör ich auch zu den Leuten die es einfach nervt wenn ständig ein lvl 13 Krieger mit dem Namen Deathkiller oder Gângstêrrâppêr einen anwhispert und nach Gold bettelt. Aber nach dem Thread werd ichs mir in Zukunft zweimal überlegen ob ich wirklich nichts geb. Schließlich sind die 3-5 Gold ne ganze Menge auf dem lvl während man mit 80, 20g locker in einer 5 Minuten Quest reinholt.
> In dem Sinne: Happy Gimping!


Es kommt ja auch drauf an wie die fragen. Scheint es sich wirklich um nen Anfänger zu handeln würde ich was geben. Aber meist habe ich den eindruck das es sich um billige Abzocke handelt. Zum Glück ist aber auch das "meist" sehr selten bei uns.


----------



## Fumacilla (29. Januar 2009)

Da hab ich ne dolle Geschichte zu heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein nein kein Whine oder Flame, sondern was zum Lachen und etwas was den TE bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Burg Udgart Heroisch:

Anfangs dachte ich noch, dass es ein netter Run wird, wenn sogar der Tank mir sagt, ich solle bescheid geben, sollte ich mal Mana reggen müssen. Gut, die Gruppe war voller Meles oO 3 Krieger und ein Schurke. Würde anstrengend werden zu heilen dort. Planste mal 1-2 Regpausen mehr ein.

Noch nicht mal bein 1 Boss angekommen, sagte unser Tank im Raum mit den Drachen "Kurz AFK".

Gut denke ich mir. In der Zeit, weist du deine Kriegerischen Mitspieler nochmal darauf hin, dass sie doch gliech daran denken sollen aus den Bomben zu rennen, sollte es der Tank nicht tun und sie mögen doch etwas mehr auf ihre Aggro achten, denn ich musste sie bald mehr heilen als den Tank selbst. Der hat übrigens auch gut eingesteckt.

Ich: Achtet ihr bitte auf die Bomben später? Und bitte auch aufs Omen schauen. Ich hab echt zuviel zu tun bei euch oO

Krieger1: "Also soll ich keinen Damage machen?"

Ich: -.- "Nein, aber auf deine Aggro etwas achten. Oder eben den Tank, wenn es nicht reicht 2 Sekunden länger antanken lassen."

Krieger2: "Das gehts nicht. Ich muss bei mehreren Mobs wirbeln. Das hat der Tank schon nach 1-2 Donnerknall wieder drinne."

Ich: *hust - "Lass ihn doch vorher 1-2 mal Donnerknallen, denn bekommen wir das Problem auch nicht!"

Schurke: "<3 Schurkenhandel"

Der Schurke flüsterte mich schon an: "Ich ahne nichts gutes"

10 Minuten verstrichen und kein Tank in sicht.

Ich: "2 Minuten, denn geh ich"

Krieger 1: "Wenn er nicht in 10 Minuten da ist, log ich um"

Ich: "Log jetzt um!"

Ich bekomme einen Whisper: "Invite gleich YXZ!"

XYZ schließt sich der Gruppe an. 

Ich gebe mein Lead wieder ab.

ZYX schließt sich der Gruppe an.

Gespannt hoffe ich auf nen Ranged DD.

ZYX: "Moin. Ich habe aber keine Blutaura geskillt!"

Ein DK - Meleewahnsinn in der Burg. Ein Traum für jeden Priester.

Als alle sich wieder versammelt hatten wurden noch schnell die Buffs erneuert und weiter gings. 3 oder 4 Trashmobgruppen. Die ganze gruppe bis auf den Schurken hatte fast konstant 50% HP, weil jder zu 100% Aggro hatte.

Die letzte Gruppe vorm Prinzen.

Ich: "Denk also bitte an die Bomben. Wir sind... naja... leicht meleelastig!"

Kein Ton vom Rest. Ich bei 46% Mana - eigentlich ja nicht das Problem... aber hier wohl doch - und er pullt. Die erste Bombe. BÄM. Schwitz... Nen Hot hier und nen Hot da, nen Gebet und nen paar schnelle Flasheals - BÄM - Die Zweite Bombe. Hier nen Schild. Dort nen Hot. Schnell nen Gebet.

Gibts ja nich... Alle 3 Plattenträger haben immernoch Aggro! Ich beginne zu wimmern:

"Jungs, die Bomben.... bitte!"

BÄM - Noch ne Bombe. Engel raushauen. In ruhe nen großen casten ud zur not eben alle bis auf den Tank sterben lassen. Wobei der Tank, der vom Kiten wohl noch nie was hörte, es eigentlich auch verdient hätte -.-

Die Gruppe ist down. Endlich. Ich frage:

"Ich rede gegen ne Wand oder?"

Natürlich erwarte ich wenigstes etwas Eisicht oder Verständiss dafür, dass ich irgendwann nicht mehr alles weghealen kann und will! Schließlich ist es nen Tastendruck sich 3 Meter nach links zu bewegen oder mal 2 Sekunden nicht auf den Mob zu prügeln.

Ich bekomme Eiskalt und rotzfrech die Antwort vom Tank:

"Ja!"

Bitte? Ich hab mich da eben verlesen oder? Der hat doch nicht vergessen, dass ich der Healer bin und er besser zu mir einen Tick freundlicher wäre! Nein. Ich erwarte keine Almosen, weil ich 14 / 57 / 0 geskillt bin! Ich erwarte etwas Respekt und Einsicht, weil ich nich der *#+'=?$§ bin der am Wipen schuld sen will. Ich bin es angeblich eh schon oft genug. Mir blieb nicht mehr viel als mich zu verabschieden.

"Gut denn cya"

Ihr verlasst die Gruppe.

Ein Fenster erscheint: "Ihr seit in keiner Gruppe. Ihr werdet in 1 Minute aus der Instanz geportet"

Endlich. Stressfreie Zone! Jetzt noch ein paar Ahnen in Nordrend abklappern und ausschalten.

Ich komme in Dalaran an. Ich sehe noch ein kurzes Emote im Chat.

"Dustvill bejubelt euch"

Der Schurke von eben.

Mit einem /winken und einem Schmunzeln im Gesicht logge ich mich aus.



Hoffe es hat mal wieder das bestätigt, was der TE beschreibt. Aber mangewöhnt sich ja an alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer den tieferen Sinn nich erkennt: Hierbei geht es nicht um das Flamen der Neulinge, sondern um die Ignoranz anderer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin123 (29. Januar 2009)

ach was... ich war schon voll pro als ich angefangen habe!!! also solchen kacknoobs hau ich ein auf den kopf!!! 

MEIN IMBAROXXORDK SOLL NOCH IMBARAR WERDEN ALSO WIE SO SOLLTE ICH ANDEREN LEUTE HELFEN???


wer die ironie findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (29. Januar 2009)

Kann mich auch noch an meine noob zeiten in den deathmines erinnern... mann waren das noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Offtopic: Hat hier jemand diesen "facepalm" Typ, der aus lauter Zeichen gemacht wurde? Bräuchte ihn gerade für nen anderen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> plötzlich schreit eine stimme:
> xxxx(<--dein ingame name) was machst du für einen scheiss du a*schgef***ter h***nsohn
> prompt wirst aus der gruppe gekickt,und noch eine halbe stunde zugeflamed als n00b bezeichnet und aufs übelste beschimpft...



Da hat derjenige wohl die falsche Uhrzeit gewählt.

Aber nunja wenn man das erste mal spielt und als sozusagen als noop unterwegs ist machts doch am meisten Spaß da ja alles noch neu und gaaaaanz toll ist. Jetzt auf 80 und mit noch ein paar andren chars finde ich es macht nicht mehr ganz soviel Spaß wie als "noop" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (29. Januar 2009)

Tabulon schrieb:


> Kann mich auch noch an meine noob zeiten in den deathmines erinnern... mann waren das noch Zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich fand DM damals immer voll schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (29. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> ich fand DM damals immer voll schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na aber hallo der handlanger pein (oso ähnlicher name^^) mit seinem stunn goht was bin ich bei dem früher immer gestorben =D

aber jo die noobzeiten waren toll... 
lvl 14 -> erstes mal bemerken das es talentpunkte gibt
lvl 20 -> bemerken das es nichts bringt in jedem skillbaum jeweil 2-3 punkte zu haben
lvl 25 -> mit dem stab von der hdw quest als melee umherrennen

jaja da hat man noch was erlebt!^^

edit: @TE du rechthast natürlich! aber wenn iwer antanzt "gibst mir gold?" dann kommt von mir eher n nein geh mal lieber questen. gibt auch fälle wo dann "könntest du mir evtl etwas geld leihen, mir reicht mein momentanes nicht zum skills kaufen, wäre echt lieb =)" dann kommts schnell vor das der lvl 10-20er 10g bekommt und ich sag "rest kannst behalten" =D


----------



## Winara (29. Januar 2009)

Wie der TE es schrieb...

Viele, sehr viele, haben ihren Anfang vergessen!

Ich Amüsiere mich immer königlichst (In Grün-Blauem, teils Lila-Billig-Equip) über die Full-Epic-Spieler! 
Zumindest die, die bei einem Gleichleveligen Gegner schon den Löffel reichen... warum auch immer.

Aber grade diese Leute sind es die Neulingen den Spass am Spiel schon im voraus verderben! Und die am schnellsten mit Noob, Nap, Boon kommen!

Echte Neulinge erkennt man sehr oft und schnell an ihren Fragen Ingame! 
Beispiel:
Ein Level 5-10 fragt: Wo finde ich den oder den Händler da oder da?

Fragt es einer auf 50-60-70.....................!?
Mag auch neu sein... Aber hat nie selbst gespielt!

Aus all dem vorherigen hab ich meinen persönlichen Schluß gezogen:

Instanzen? Wenn überhaupt nur mit Gilde oder Freunden! (Ich mag diese Itemgerenen oder Markengerenne nicht)
Wirklich "Neuen" im Spiel helfe ich! Sei es Praktisch oder mit Tips und Tricks (Legalen!)

Ansonsten:

Sollen die ach so Supertollen Epic-Freaks ruhig in 2 Minuten nen 45er-Raid fertig haben.

.....


----------



## Pusillin (29. Januar 2009)

dermitdemda schrieb:


> Vor ein paar wochen hab ich einen fred mitverfolgt (ich weiss nich mehr genau worums ging^^) naja auf jeden fall fragte der user nach irgendetwas und wurde sofort aufs übelste beleidigt n00b,spast,arschloch war da noch sanft die leute die sowas sagten zogen dann auch gleich mal über leute her die sie nach gold
> oder nach einem run durch eine ini gefragt hatten... ich hab dann gedacht es gibt bis auf ein paar ausnamen nur a*schlöcher
> 
> 
> ...



endlich ma einer der es anspricht! teile deine meinung und finde es unmöglich! versuche immer nett zu sein,
aber muss zugeben manchmal nervt es mich auch, versuche dann aber trotzdem fragen zu klären und nett zu sein. 



> denkt an den beginn von wow wo dutzende leute versuchten wachen anzuschreiben und ein paar waren sogar neidisch weil sie dachten das wären auch spieler


war bei mir egentlich nicht so......



> denkt daran wie es war als ihr das erste mal in einer ini wart und das würfelsystem nich geblickt habt


jo woher soll man mit 40 auch blicken, dass man erst passt und dann /würfeln macht, auf sachen die man will: war immer vorsichtig und fragte bei nem umhang: also jetzt bedarf machen? andren sagten ja, ich machte bedraf und bekomm ihn  -.- flame, aber net so schlimm,
bat dann an, einen blauen umhang zu schneidern, um es gutzumachen.



> denkt daran wie ihr in den bgs von schurken zermatscht wurdet


werd ich immer noch -.-   priests 4 (n)ever



> denkt daran wie ihr in durotar die ersten eber abgestochen habt
> denkt daran wie ihr in mc tagelang rumgewiped seid
> denkt daran wieihr zum ersten mal das höchstlevel ereicht habt
> denkt daran wie ihr euch gefreut habt als ihr euren char erstellt habt


treffen eher nicht zu, höchstlevel war schon toll, aber da ich keine zeit am stück hatte, um innis zu gehen, hab ich eifach weitergequestet (bc)^^
wenn man mc geht ist man eig kein noob mehr .....



> denkt daran wie ihr ewig geld für eure mounts gefarmt habt


jaja..... ich war individuell, und hat wahrscheinlich niemand gemacht: erstes mount durch gute geschäfte im ah bekommen und quests etc.,
2tes mount hauptsächlich dadurch, dass ich mich mit 58 (war bc scho n draus und hatte es) entschied, für die holzschlundfeste zu farmen (-:
ne 16er tasche und mehr voll runenstoff, mehr blaue items als in der ganzen zeit davor, ehrfürchtig und durch graue waffen (fast 1g pro teil) genug geld um direkt mit 60 mount zu kaufen! hab bis 62 dort gefarmt!



> denkt daran wie... wie schön die zeit war in der ihr noch n00bs wart !!!dumm aber gllücklich könnte man sagen...


hast recht, wie schön das doch war, ein twink hat eider nichts mehr davon, allein sich das gefühl nochmal vorstellen zu können.......



> wollt ihr das den andern versauen ?wollt ihr das sie die lust an wow verlieren bevor sie das erste mal über ihr erhaltenes mount jubeln? wollt ihr das?
> 
> jetzt sagen manche bestimmt wenn ich ihnen kein gold leih versaut ihnen das bestimmt nicht die lust an wow...da habt ihr schon recht aber:


ich leih lowies gerne mal bis zu 5g, das sollte dan aber reichen, ich habs ohne leihen oder betteln geschafft, war aber hart! ich denke sowieso der tread ist nicht an mich gerichtet, freue mich aber trotzdem über jemanden der es anspricht und mich an die alten zeiten erinnert! danke (-:
*in erinnerung schwelg



> stellt euch mal vor :
> du fängst neu mit wow an levelt deinen schurken auf level 13, und entdeckst zum ersten mal die lfg funktion...
> voller neugier probierst du sie gleich mal aus .ein freund hat dich schon aufgeklärt was eine ini ist, also hockst du voller vorfreude vor deinem pc und reibst dir die hände...
> du wirst prompt eingeladen,und fröhlich im gruppenchat bergrüsst.sie porten auch gleich und ab in die ini...
> ...



kenn ich^^ war da 17 und inner normalen gruppe, also ich 3 grüne gegenstände durch B bekam, erklärte ein freundlicher jäger es mir.
ich entschuldigte mich und gab genau den grund an  .


----------



## Aplizzier (29. Januar 2009)

Ja das hat shcon bock gemacht wo man nicht wusste wie was funktioniert und jedes kleine erlebnis für einen ein WOOOOOW Erlebniss war. Schon schade wenn man alles kennt und dann genau dieses Erlebniss verfliegt. Würde am liebsten noichmal alles von neu kennenlernen


----------



## Leetas (29. Januar 2009)

Also das kenn ich auch.....ich hab nen lvl 71 Palatank, mit dem ich vor Durotar rumhänge.

Da fordert mich ein Hexer lvl 70 zum Duell heraus (fast sein ganzes Equip besteht aus Arenakram) naja, da ich weis
ich hab sowieso keine Chance nehme ich das nicht so ernst...und verliere auch am Ende.

Regg mich halt wieder voll, auf einmal labert der rum das alle sowieso nur Noobs sind und keine Ahnung von Duellen haben. ich fühl mich eigentlich nicht besonders angesprochen....da ich als tank ja nicht gewinnen kann und frag nach was oder wen er meint?...jo mich undso, ich hab keine ahnung von duellen und bin  ein Kacknoob -.-" und dann ging das Geflame los..bis ich ihn auf igno gepackt habe. Dann war auch Ruhe, aber ich frage mich natürlich was solche IDIOTEN

dazu bewegt.......        Streitsucht/Allegemeine Aggressivität/Falsches Umfeld?

ich hab keine Ahnung auf jeden fall hab ich schon viele Solcher leute auf Igno, und meiner Meinung nach sollten die mal ne WOW-Pause machen und irgendeine Art von Therapie machen!

Naja, soviel zum Thema flamen... MFG Leetas

Achja, und jo..Asl Noob war es eindeutig lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weitgehend ist die luft raus^^


----------



## Vincious (29. Januar 2009)

Bei mir war es damals ebenfalls so. In DM das erste Mal mitgenommen, auf alles "Bedarf" gemacht, allerdings NICHT gekickt, sondern kurz vor dem ersten Boss aufgeklärt. 

Leveln ging eigentlich recht entspannt bei mir, gebettelt habe ich nie, bettelt mich einer an, frage ich wofür er das Gold braucht und wäge dann ab, ob er es wirklich braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann, endlich lvl 70 (bin 2 Wochen vor BC release angefangen, also auf 60 nicht mehr geraidet). Ein-Zwei blaue Teile, der Rest grün, prompt von der Gilde mit Kara genommen worde, Dps war zwar (als noch ungenervter Schurke) unter der der Tanks, aber nunja. Stolz wie Oskar, als der Prinz endlich lag.
Einige Monate später (oder doch etwas mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) feierte ich mein 8/8 t6 und den KJ kill...Naja so kann es laufen-...


----------



## NihilBaxter (29. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich noch genau dran erinnern, wie ich damals (mit Lvl15 oder so) von einem LVL 60 angesprochen wurde. Er fragte mich ob ich seiner Gilde beitreten wolle ( ja auch das gab es mal: Gilde der Gemeinschaft wegen. Und nicht nur "wir suchen noch Raid-Mitglieder, Naxx 25 clear vorausgesetzt"). Natürlich habe ich das sofort gemacht, und wurde nett begrüßt, aber ich wunderte mich erstmal  warum der Text auf einmal grün ist. Naja, anschließend fragte mich der Chef welche Berufe ich lernen würde, stolz antwortete ich: "Erste Hilfe". 
Ich dachte bis dahin man könne nur einen Beruf erlernen (egal ob sekundär oder nicht) und fand es eine klasse Idee als Krieger auch heilen zu können. 
Daraufhin wurde ich aufgeklärt was es mit den Berufen auf sich hat und ich habe mir dann Bergbau und Ingenieur ausgesucht, was ich bis heute nicht bereut habe.


----------



## Tergenna (29. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche mir manchmal zurück, wieder überhaupt keine Ahnung von WoW zu haben und noch mal neu anzufangen. *träum*
War so toll, als ich mit meiner Blutelfe zum ersten Mal die ersten, unaggressiven Mobs getötet habe und mir das falsche Belohnungsitem geholt habe, weil ich fand, dass sich "Seidenrobe" besser anhörte als "Lederweste"... wanna go back in time!
Die ersten Stunden in WoW sind die besten überhaupt. Selbst die Pro-spieler, die alle möglichen Bosse als erstes legen, werden nie wieder so ein tolle Zeit haben.

*In Nostalgie ertrink*


----------



## Frankyb (29. Januar 2009)

Hi ho dermitdemda

Sehr gut beschreiben die heutige Problematik.
Viele haben wohl inzwischen vergessen das sie aucgh mnal klein angefangen hatten

Auch ich vermisse die gute alte wow zeit wo man noch Fehler machen konnte ohne gleich mit Schimpfworte aus dem Tierreich bedacht zu werden.
Heut zu tage liest man in vielen Chats nur noch die "Gossensprache"
Von Höflichkeit sieht man fast auch nix mehr.
Da wird beleidigt und gepöpelt bis zum bittern ende.
Und wehe du bist in einer Gruppe und würfel's falsch,oje,dann kasnst du aber teilweilse was lesen im Chat.
Sowas hats damals nicht gegeben.

Wie Tergenna es schon gesagt hatt.
Machmal wünschte Ich,ich könnte die Zeit zurückdrehen.
*In Nostalgie ertrink*


----------



## Eylo (29. Januar 2009)

Was mich zur Zeit am meisten ankotzt ist das jeder der Leute für Naxx oder ähnliches sucht grundsätzlich nur Leute mit "clearerfahrung" mitnimmt.

Ja da frag ich mich doch " Wie sollen die Leute den Erfahrung sammeln wenn sie gar nicht erst mitgenommen werden" ??
Echt bescheuert!


----------



## Frankyb (29. Januar 2009)

Eylo schrieb:


> Was mich zur Zeit am meisten ankotzt ist das jeder der Leute für Naxx oder ähnliches sucht grundsätzlich nur Leute mit "clearerfahrung" mitnimmt.
> 
> Ja da frag ich mich doch " Wie sollen die Leute den Erfahrung sammeln wenn sie gar nicht erst mitgenommen werden" ??
> Echt bescheuert!


Da hast du noch was vergessen
Wen du dir erst noch anhören mußt,wie beschissen du ausgerüstest bist das deine Werte für den Arsch wären usw.
Zuwenig dies und das.


----------



## ExodiusHC (29. Januar 2009)

Sry aber wenn man mit 80 noch immer auf alles berdarf macht,
oder man wirklich ne skillung hat wo in jedem talent ein punkt ist
oder man nur wild ein paar attacken benutzt ohne sinn
oder man die mobs wild pullt obwohl man ein stoffie ist und der healer am regen ist

dann wirds mir zu viel und der bekommt einen kick.

Manche sachen muss man halt auf 80 wissen.
Wer sich keine Gedanken macht was sinn ergibt und lvl 80 ist der lernts nie....

Wenn jmd schlechtes eq hat nehm ich ihn trotzdem in eine hero mit.
Wenn jmd den boss nicht kennt natürlich auch und erkläre es ihm.

Nur bei den ersten Dingen gehts mir halt gewaltig auf den wecker wenn des bei 80ern auftritt.
Meistens eh nur bei Kindern (bin 16 also nicht das ich was gegen jüngere hätte ^^)


Ach und auf ig kommen sie nur wenn eins der ersten sachen auftritt und sie mir dann noch erklären müssen wie ich meine klasse spielen soll (was immer von ihnen totaler scheiß ist ;D)

@ Eylo, joah kotzt mich auch an, mit meinem dk bekomme ich naxx seit 2 wochen nicht zu gesicht, wenn einer nämlich überhaupt nen dk mitnehmen will(!) dann muss dieser naxx clear haben.
@ Frankyb, wegen deinem
"Und wehe du bist in einer Gruppe und würfel's falsch,oje,dann kasnst du aber teilweilse was lesen im Chat."

Also wer des nicht schafft der ist ja wirklich zu blöd >.>
Man erwartet doch auch das es ein Mensch schafft, aufm handy ein gespräch abnehmen zu können
Grüner hörer (Bedarf) Roter höhrer Gier

Beispiel (mir nie passiert aber könnte so sein) gehe seit 1 woche täglich nexus für den platengürtel bei dem komischen drachen, nie gedroppt.
Jetzt haben wir so einen Nachtshadowkiller rogue in der grp.
Endlich ist der gürtel gedroppt (juhu keine wochen mehr im blöden nexus verschwenden und endlich mit gilde mit naxx können)
Nachtshadowkiller hats bekommen.

Dann kommt ein: Oh sry
Nachtshaodwkiller verlässt die Grp

Sry ich habe zwar dann nur keine versammlung von pixeln bekommen aber wenn ich so denke sind doch eh nur pixxel dann komme ich nicht weit.
(Motivation usw.)

Damit ein Spiel spaß macht braucht man Ziele die man so schnell wie möglich erreichen will
Entweder ist das ziel allys im bg zu killen (ein schnelles einfaches ziel *gg*) oder eben naxx 25er hero.

Tatsache ist ich spiele damit ich spaß habe.


----------



## Frankyb (29. Januar 2009)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> @ Frankyb, wegen deinem
> "Und wehe du bist in einer Gruppe und würfel's falsch,oje,dann kasnst du aber teilweilse was lesen im Chat."
> 
> Also wer des nicht schafft der ist ja wirklich zu blöd >.>
> ...



Das ist besser als eine Antwort von mir.

• _Jeder Mensch macht Fehler. Das Kunststück liegt darin, sie dann zu machen, wenn keiner zuschaut.
   (Peter Alexander Ustinov)_

oder 

• _Ein kluger Mann macht nicht alle Fehler selbst - er gibt auch anderen eine Chance.
  (Winston Churchill)_


----------



## Seryma (29. Januar 2009)

DAS is ein Epic-Thread! 

War das nicht schön, als man noch nichts kannte?!

Ich habe damals erst nach dem Start von BC angefangen und es war ein VERGNÜGEN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mir meinen Hexenmeister gemacht, habe mir eine hübsche Blutelfe ausgesucht, um mal reinzuschnuppern. Ach, war das nicht herrlich! Der erste Gegner fiel, und es war der erste von vielen, die noch folgten! Und dann kam das 2te Level, man, das fand ich damals echt toll!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann kam ich ins nächste Gebiet, hab mir erstmal alles angeguckt und fand es super toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann mit level 13 begegnete ich einem anderen Blutelfen Hexenmeister, sie sah genauso aus wie meiner und hat mir gesagt, woher ich diesen Wichtel bekommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann wurde das leveln leider eher zur Aufgabe als zum Spaß...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber jetz mit meinem Schamane, der mittlerweile lvl 76 ist, machts wieder viel mehr Spaß, da lass ich mir Zeit und genieße die neue Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Tabulon (29. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich genug Zeit hätte würde ich das auch tun...

edit: Sorry, dachte da wäre ein post dazwischen gekommen


----------



## Luk0as (29. Januar 2009)

Ich fands auch toll das erstemal mit meinem schukren zu spielen ich fing an hätte die dämlcihste frisur asugewählt und es ging los.
abtei von nortshire da sitenz alle 5 besoffne zwergen palas udn diskutieren über die zukünftigen raids udn ich wollte fragen ob mir einer 5s leihen kann für ausrütung udn ausbilden. Da gibt er mir doch galtt 5g in die ahnd udn sagt passt so. Das geld hat mir ewig gereicht udn ich hab mich riesig gefreut.Als es dann edlich auf level 40 zu ging (36 wäre ich schon fast gestorben vor erwartung auf das mount ) da kam mir der zufall zu hilfe da sagte eienr zu mir da gibts so en gebit heißt glaub schlingendorntal das kann man superquesten und cih denk mir so wow 2 gebiete für ein level (kannte nur das arthihochland von 30-40) und dann war ich 40. Ich steh vorm mount händler im wald von elwynn udn grad will ich kliken da stürzt mein inetab ich war dermaße depremiert...... . Mein ersten Schritten in wow


----------



## Fixxy (29. Januar 2009)

Das erinnert mich an das einemal im Ferienlager....

Ne im Ernst, WoW war am besten, wenn man nach dem anfänglichen Choas langsahm einen gewissen Überblick hatte, so auf Stufe 30 oder so...


----------



## fabdiem (29. Januar 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> na ja stimme dir aber zu... Aber bitte, wer mit lvl 70 noch immer nicht die grundlagen des Spieles beherrscht nun ja.. dazusag ich einfach mal nix



 es gibt leute die haben ihren char nicht von ebay und blicken auf 70 noch nicht ganz durch

weil sie vl noch in keiner ini waren
und vl auch noch keine grp quests gemacht haben

sondern wow wie ein offline-rollenspiel zocken und irgendn freund mal mit dem jenigen inne ini will

wir sollten alle tolerant sein, werden und bleiben

@topic

viele von denen die hier so einsichtig schreiben, dass es in wow arschlöcher gibt sind selbst welche von denen^^


----------



## Cruzes (29. Januar 2009)

WoW ist wirklich nicht mehr Einsteigerfreundlich...
Wenn ich bedenke wie die auf Mug'thol / PVP (will runter da) auf Anfänger einschimpfen, wenn die mal ne "blöde" frage stellen ... -.-
Schade das dass Spiel teilweise so heruntergekommen ist, nur noch vorlaute Gören und Dummschwätzer...

Mal hoffen das dass sich bessert, aber denke mal eher net

b2t: Jaaaa... das war toll wo ich angefangen bin, kein plan von nix und blindlinks in mob grp reingelaufen *träum*


----------



## Delhoven (8. Februar 2009)

Für mich gibt es da einen Unterschied.

1. Haben wir da den level 80er, der in ner HC in noch nicht verstanden hat wie man seine Klasse spielt.
Der Need auf sachen rollt die schlechter sind als die welche er trägt.  Der keinen Dps fährt trotz Gear, der keine APS zieht trotz Gear und Topgilde, der keine HPS healt, obwohl er 80 Level üben konnte. Ja, die flame ich. Denn sie machen nicht das beste aus ihrer Klasse. 

2. Haben wir den Anfänger. Den richtig gimpigen Anfänger, so gimpig wie ich damals in Teldrassil als ich so gerne den Druiden getamed hätte.
Diesen kleinen Dreckssäcken gebe ich gerne Rat, erkläre die Klassen kaufe auch hier und da mal grüne Items für den level 12er und verzaubere diese. 
Weil ich mich damals gefreut hätte sowas zu haben.

Hey du, haste mal 44copper für ne Angel? Shift+Klick   "Pizzabäcker Level 11 Mage, gildenlos"

"jo hier , hast 10g , hab genug davon."

"Hey zieh mich DM!  Shift Klick "Shadowrocker Level 18 Schurke , Gilde "Die Gnadenlosen" ..../spit


so einfach ist das. Ich differenziere da klar. Manche haben respekt und entgegenkommen verdient, andere durch ihre Art oder Unfähigkeit halt nicht.

Man sollte immer das geben was man selber erwartet oder sich wünscht.


Und Einsteigerfreundlich ists halt net mehr, net nach 3 jahren und 2 Addons.


----------



## Locaros (9. Februar 2009)

Zu Anfang von WotLK: Nen gildenloser lvl 9 Druide fragt höflich im /2, ob evtl jemand ihm 10s leihen könne. (Ja, er sagte leihen) Das schon übliche Geflame als Antwort. 
Hab ihn gefragt wofür. Er wollte sich nen Schreibzeug dafür kaufen. 
Der hat sich vllt gefreut, als ich ihm 5g und dazu 4 Stacks Silberblatt/Friedensblume geschenkt hab, die bei mir noch rumlagen.

Es kommt halt drauf an, wie man fragt. 
Hätte der gleich nach paar Gold gebettelt, und dann vllt noch so in etwa "Gib mir mal Gold" oda so, hätte der sicher nix bekomm.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (9. Februar 2009)

Ich mußte richtig schmunzeln, als ich Deinen Thread gelesen hab. Die Sache mit dem Gier/Bedarf hab ich damals auch recht spät erst gepeilt.

Und als Tank zum ersten Mal in der Todesmine, und ich nicht wußte, was tanken eigentlich sein sollte...na ja das Ergebnis kann man sich vorstellen. 

Es ist eigentlich egal ob mich jemand nach "Ini ziehen, oder Gold geben" fragt, der Ton macht die Musik.

Auf Sätze wie "Ey gib ma bissl Gold pls", folgt bei mir nur der prompte Igno Eintrag. Ich bin auf nem RP Server und da erwarte ich zumindest in Ansätzen ein wenig Anspruch. Fragt mich jemand mit einem gescheiten ingame Namen (was auch schon selten geworden ist) höflich, ob ich ihm bei einer Quest oder einer Instanz behilflich sein könnte, weil er keine Gruppe findet, helfe ich immer gerne, wenn ich Zeit hab.

Das Gleiche gilt fürs Gold geben. Unsereins macht mit Level 80 und gescheiten Berufen, je nach Lust/Zeit bis zu 3000 Gold am Tag. (Ja ich weiß, es gibt Helden, die schaffen noch mehr)
Wenn ich dann einem höflichen Level 15 Spieler 3 Gold schenke, weiß ich, dass er damit ne Menge anfangen kann und meinem Goldbeutel tuts nicht weh.

Trotzdem, ich hab lieber damals ne rote Rüsse gehabt, als fremde Leute anzusprechen, ob sie mir Gold geben....war mir zu peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber allgemein stimmt es schon. Die WOW Welt wird leider bevölkert von Leuten, die nur noch ihre eigene Sprache sprechen. Lol, rofl, nub (oder altmodisch noob), hitcap, spell, hb, ap,wyne usw.

Mein Dings ists nicht und daher mache ich in diesem ehemals tollen MMORPG leider sehr viel alleine mittlerweile. In Gilden hast meißt auch nur Ärsche, ist die Gilde zu groß, zerbricht sie weil sich x Leute wieder nix gönnen und sich nicht riechen können. Biste alleine, findeste keine gescheiten Gruppen usw. 

Von daher farme ich mir meine seltenen Mounts zusammen, geh farmen, mache schicke Geschäfte im Ah und ignoriere die meißten Channel....


----------



## turageo (9. Februar 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Ich mußte richtig schmunzeln, als ich Deinen Thread gelesen hab. Die Sache mit dem Gier/Bedarf hab ich damals auch recht spät erst gepeilt.
> 
> Und als Tank zum ersten Mal in der Todesmine, und ich nicht wußte, was tanken eigentlich sein sollte...na ja das Ergebnis kann man sich vorstellen.



Ja, hier erinnert sich jeder ein bisschen wie's "früher" so war. Bei den einen ist das schon weng länger her, bei anderen nicht ganz so lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich erinnere mich auch noch an mein erstes Mal in den DM. Hatte ich vielleicht Panik davor, irgendetwas falsch zu machen. Damals hab ich schon fast gezittert so nervös war ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell zum Thema: Es fällt schon auf, dass der Umgangston im allgemeinen um einiges rauer geworden ist. Persönlich kenn ich einige, die teils mit BC, teils mit WotLK angefangen hatten und da kommen immer wieder die gleichen Geschichten rüber. Von Spielern, die einem "Kleinen" nicht mal eine simple Frage beantworten wollen, von Spielern, die andere auslachen/flamen, nur weil man etwas noch nicht weiß. Wir haben ja alle mal klein angefangen. Ich für meinen Teil helf gerne mal aus und beantworte Fragen (es sei den ich steh grad mitten in ner Ini, aber dann gehts auch höflich). Neulich kam auch ein Level 23 Mage und hat mich nett gefragt, wie das mit den Portalen/Teleport läuft und ich hab mich dann auch hingesetzt und ihm das kurz erklärt, dazu noch ein paar Seiten (offizielles Forum etc.) empfohlen, damit vielleicht zukünftige Fragen gleich da geklärt werden und die Sache hat sich. Ist doch nicht so schwer...

Es hängt aber auch viel dran, wie schon gesagt wurde, wie jemand fragt. Mit "Hey haste mal ein paar g für mich?" kommt man bei mir auch nicht sehr weit - das ist einfach nur unverschämt.

mfg


----------



## Dabow (9. Februar 2009)

@ Topic Admin !!!

Du hast recht ... als ich das gelesen habe, musste ich an meine erste Zeit zurückdenken. Ich glaub ich sollte auch netter zu den Kacknasen sein, die das Spiel nicht verstehen. Es ist nur sooo schwer nichts zu sagen, wenn man auf 80 immernoch nicht begriffen hat, wie die eigene Klasse funktioniert ... help ;D Solche Spieler nerven ^.^  ... aber naja ... wie gesagt : Wir haben alle so angefangen


----------

